# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  А что вам нужно, чтобы снова начать ЖИТЬ

## flower_girl

Все мы тут по причине наличия каких-то проблем. У каждого своя история, многие написаны на форуме. Но, давайте, не будем себе врать, что выхода нет. У всех все плохо, но есть вещи, обстоятельства, люди, которые способны заставить нас вернуться к жизни, выйти из депрессии, встать утром, улыбнуться и подумать - "Я живу! Я хочу жить." Вот об этих вещах, людях, обстоятельствах я и хочу поговорить. ОНИ ЕСТЬ У КАЖДОГО. ИХ НЕ МОЖЕТ НЕ БЫТЬ.

Начну с себя. Что мне нужно, чтобы начать жить:
1) ОН - человек, которого я любила, люблю и буду любить. Жить с ним, стирать носки, готовить борщ... Ребенка...

Наверное, это и все. Если бы это было, я бы нашла в себе силы найти работу, какую я хочу, создать уют в доме, перестать, наконец-то, зависеть от родителей (наконец-то, послать отца на**** со всеми его угрозами, упреками и контролем), взять себя в руки и перестать пить, всегда улыбаться и т.д.

Мало вроде, нужно для счастья-то... Но, увы....

----------


## Игорёк

Дл я меня счастье это участок, загороный или в черте городе, 5-10 соток. Недоделанная стройка на нём. И женщина на этом участке, беременная или от которой я хотел бы детей.. как-то так.

----------


## Дима_

Оторвать задницу от стула и реализовать буквы с форума на практике. Начать действовать.

----------


## Гражданин

мне пожалуй сейчас бы любимую работу, наладить учебный процесс, найти верных друзей ну и любимую не помешало бы))

----------


## Baalberith

Скажите мне неужели я не понимаю что такое истиное щастье, просто моя цель в этой жизни увидеть, как все умрут, как умрёт всё живое, я хочу это увидеть. Как думаете это банальная мечта?

----------


## flower_girl

> Скажите мне неужели я не понимаю что такое истиное щастье, просто моя цель в этой жизни увидеть, как все умрут, как умрёт всё живое, я хочу это увидеть. Как думаете это банальная мечта?


 Это не банальная мечта) Совсем наоборот. Но это тоже мечта. И она имеет право БЫТЬ. Но вот ее исполнение... Тут либо армагеддон, либо что-то подобное... Иначе никак... Сложновато осуществить... Хотя, моя мечта тоже не очень реальна)))

----------


## Baalberith

Не твоя мечта реально просто надо к ней стремится, а вот как стремится к моей мечте вот это вопрос, не можно конечно устроить семь черноболей и мир просто подохнет из-за радиации, хотя кто то и выжевит, но я не думаю что это будут уже нормальные существа, такие какими мы их знали.

----------


## Дима_

> ОНИ ЕСТЬ У КАЖДОГО. ИХ НЕ МОЖЕТ НЕ БЫТЬ


 Проблема в том, что люди не видят их. А если и видят, то мало что делают. Пока они будут просто писать на форуме и не совершать какие либо действия в реальности - эти вещи, обстоятельства, люди, которые способны заставить их вернуться к жизни - всего этого У НИХ НЕТ.

----------


## flower_girl

> Проблема в том, что люди не видят их. А если и видят, то мало что делают.


 Не могу не согласиться, в большинстве случаев, это так... Но иногда нет возможности. Я пыталась... Оказалось- навязываюсь. Теперь смирилась и принимаю хотя бы то, что есть... НО надежды не теряю.

----------


## Baalberith

Дима твоя правда, но еслебы небыло этого всего, то куда таким людям обращтся, у кого спросить совета.
Просто для того и нужны подобные форумы, чаты, обсуждения и дискуссии чтобы помочь моряльно другому. Да кто то заходит от нечего делать, а кто то реально спрашивает советы, или читает старые темы в надежде что всё это написаное поможет ему в будущем. Так что даже если мы тупо сидим на форумах, это не значит что мы ничего не делаем.

----------


## flower_girl

Мне, например, ОЧЕНЬ НЕ ХВАТАЕТ МОРАЛЬНОЙ ПОДДЕРЖКИ. Была бы она, мне было бы легче идти к мечте (несмотря на ее нереальность, я верю)

----------


## Игорёк

> Скажите мне неужели я не понимаю что такое истиное щастье, просто моя цель в этой жизни увидеть, как все умрут, как умрёт всё живое, я хочу это увидеть. Как думаете это банальная мечта?


 Это болезнь.

----------


## Baalberith

Пасиба кэп, несколько психологов мне это уже говорили.

----------


## flower_girl

> Пасиба кэп, несколько психологов мне это уже говорили.


 Вы еще верите психологам?)))

----------


## Baalberith

Если имеется в виду верю ли я в их существование то да, я верю что эти мефические существа обитают на нашей планете.

----------


## flower_girl

> Если имеется в виду верю ли я в их существование то да, я верю что эти мефические существа обитают на нашей планете.


 Нет, в их умозаключения)

----------


## Baalberith

Ну это трудно сказать, если они сначало проверяют а потом так говорят типа "Нам нужно подробнее изучить вашу проблему, приходите в следующий раз." Психологи никогда не дают чёткого рационального ответа, всё время чо то мудрят, не люблю врачей.

----------


## flower_girl

Да, в том, что мудрят - согласна... У меня подруга после трудного разрыва с парнем обратилась к психологу. Ей - помогли. Мне - нет...

----------


## Baalberith

Они тебя не уважают, не видят в тебе личность, точнее видят но такую которая должна много платить, ходить что то говорить, а они будут записывать, а потом они будут что то говорить, и выписывать таблетки.

----------


## flower_girl

Я тоже считаю, что тупо бабло выкачивают... А таблетки до одного места... Пройденный этап.

----------


## Baalberith

Хотя домашние методы тоже не люблю, я имею ввиду питьё спиртного, курение и наркомания, тока дальше уводят человека.

----------


## flower_girl

Ну, да, они малоэффективны... Пару часов и опять все заново. Эффективно только устранить причины.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Ну, да, они малоэффективны... Пару часов и опять все заново. Эффективно только устранить причины.


 Основная причина,это ты сам(а).Устранение этой причины(самостоятельное)-тема форума.

----------


## flower_girl

> Основная причина,это ты сам(а).Устранение этой причины(самостоятельное)-тема форума.


 Да, если судить так, то конечно нет человека - нет проблем...  Но я говорю совсем о другом...

----------


## Танюха

Сложно ответит, что нужно, чтобы снова жить, а не существовать. Наверное поддержка, понимание. А мне кажется, что я навязываюсь, что от меня все на столько устали, что все мимо ушей пропускают. Мне уже однажды сказали, что устали от моей проблемы, не от меня. Хотя моя проблема и я, это единое целое. Это конечно мое мнение может ошибочное, но я вижу и чувствую по разговору, что устали и я всех достала.  Некоторым на меня вообще наплевать, может и правильно. А мечта у меня банальна и реальна, а может уже и не мечта раз я к ней с неохотой стремлюсь, не знаю

----------


## Бурундук

А мне кажется, что я навязываюсь, что от меня все на столько устали

это-ошибка многих.то что  люди не говорят тебе ежеминутно что ты им нужна,не значит что это не  так.никто от тебя не устал.ты сама вбила это себе.так нельзя..а если доля правды есть то старайся уделять близким людям побольше внимания.покажи что они тоже тебе нужны.говорить надо не только о своих проблемах,но и стараться помочь друзьям разобраться в их.<<.

----------


## Танюха

Я это знаю, что ближе те кто совсем далеко. Я и пришла на этот форум от безвыходности, так общаешся, даешь кому то советы, тебе кто то, но есть но...Все это не продолжительно. Сегодня тебе один дал совет, завтра уже другой. Вряд ли найдешь

----------


## Больной

Чего бы я хотел, оказаться на природе, чтобы мне было хорошо, шум листвы, чтобы была рядом приятная девушка(не обязательно красивая, а главное приятная это разные вещи) и чтобы я хоть на какое-то мгновение забыл о болезни.

----------


## Бурундук

это всё зависит только от тебя.да это очень тяжело.но нужно пытаться.

Чего бы я хотел, оказаться на природе, чтобы мне было хорошо, шум листвы...

это самое простое.вот только весна придёт..))...с остальным конечно сложнее, но опять же,если постараешься то обязательно справишься.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

что бы снова захотелось жить мне наверное как бы это банально не звучало нужно в кого то влюбится, так что бы до одури, на пределе-чтобы пришла девушка стряхнула с меня пыль и сказала-ДА БУДЕТ ПРАЗДНИК! :Smile:

----------


## Больной

> что бы снова захотелось жить мне наверное как бы это банально не звучало нужно в кого то влюбится, так что бы до одури, на пределе-чтобы пришла девушка стряхнула с меня пыль и сказала-ДА БУДЕТ ПРАЗДНИК!


 я не знаю, какая у тебя основная проблема, но если у тебя нет девушки, то найти ее очень просто, открываешь вконтакте, выбираешь в Активном Поиске и твой родной город. Пишешь всем, кто онлайн, начинаешь переписываться и найдешь)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Найти кого то не проблема, вот найти ту что вырвала бы у тебя из сердца память о другой-с которой ты прожил 4 года это проблема!Знаешь как говорят-клин клином вышибают, но что то пока не очень у меня получается.

----------


## Танюха

Ivan Govnov ты встретишь свою любовь, только нужно время. Это может быть неожиданной встречей, которая изменит всю твою жизнь)))))

----------


## Lillu

> Да, если судить так, то конечно нет человека - нет проблем...


 А мне близок этот вариант.......

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Да, если судить так, то конечно нет человека - нет проблем...  Но я говорю совсем о другом...


 А я о том, что причины устранить невозможно.Устранение причин равносильно устранению себя самого.
Не думаешь же ты, что лоботомия нам поможет?
 Да, можно превратиться в улыбающегося всегда счастливого болванчика,вот только это равносильно самоубийству.
Умное слово из философии:экзистенционализм.
Во как :Smile:

----------


## June

Мне кажется, что нет ничего, что может вернуть меня к жизни.
Если только чудо, которое я не могу себе представить.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А я и не жила.сейчас уже не знаю что мне нужно чтобы снова начать существовать.это примерно вопрос а как вылечится от депрессии.а как вылечить депрессию от лечения депрессии.еще песня всё время крутится в голове Я не с тобой...я вроде уже и не люблю,а всё пою эту песню про себя..у меня просто нет жизни.

----------


## Fleur noir

Не ждите чуда, чудите сами! Забудьте хоть на миг о ваших проблемах и просто выйдите на улицу, улыбнитесь прохожему, купите мороженое и насладитесь им, так, будто это самое вкусное, что вы когда-либо ели...  :Smile:  Разве все это не заставит вас жить дальше?

----------


## Герда

> Не ждите чуда, чудите сами! Забудьте хоть на миг о ваших проблемах и просто выйдите на улицу, улыбнитесь прохожему, купите мороженое и насладитесь им, так, будто это самое вкусное, что вы когда-либо ели...  Разве все это не заставит вас жить дальше?


 Нет не заставит.

----------


## Alex22

> Не ждите чуда, чудите сами! Забудьте хоть на миг о ваших проблемах и просто выйдите на улицу, улыбнитесь прохожему, купите мороженое и насладитесь им, так, будто это самое вкусное, что вы когда-либо ели...  Разве все это не заставит вас жить дальше?


 На миг то можно, а потом что...

----------


## Nord

> На миг то можно, а потом что...


 А после смерти - что?

----------


## Blood

Заинтересовала мечта по поводу увидеть смерть всех людей одним махом...) У каждого свои мечты,это,да...Но какая глубинная причина такого желания?Что-то понять на примере этого?Почему-то сейчас перед глазами мелькают жестокие картины Треблинки,Освенцима,опытов отряда 731 и иже...Надеюсь,что,все таки,в твоих мечтах люди просто засыпают с улыбкой на устах...

----------


## Blood

Да,и радиация меняет физические качества,в основе.Редко,когда из-за этого личность претерпевает изменения душевных качеств...И то,уже зависит от самого человека...да и к радиации может появиться иммунитет  :Big Grin:  Живут же люди сейчас в Припяти) Пусть,как говорится,и "пара калек") Выходит,все живое не умрет/Простите,меня,грешную,человек-такая ско...на,ко всему привыкает :Big Grin: .Хотя,конечно,и грубовато звучит(

----------


## Alex22

> А после смерти - что?


 После смерти узнаем...)

----------


## Nord

> После смерти узнаем...)


 Вот и получается вся жизнь в ожидании неизвестно чего. Это, конечно, тоже вариант, но он ничуть не лучше прогулки, улыбок, мороженого, к тому же одно другому не мешает.


_Друзья мои! до вашего друга дошли насмешливые слова: "Посмотрите только на Заратустру! Разве не ходит он среди нас, как среди зверей?"

Но было бы лучше так сказать: "Познающий ходит среди людей, как среди зверей".

Но сам человек называется у познающего: зверь, имеющий красные щеки.

Откуда у него это имя? Не потому ли, что слишком часто должен был он стыдиться?

О, друзья мои! Так говорит познающий: стыд, стыд, стыд – вот история человека!

И потому благородный предписывает себе не стыдить других: стыд предписывает он себе перед всяким страдающим.

Поистине, не люблю я сострадательных, блаженных в своем сострадании: слишком лишены они стыда.

Если должен я быть сострадательным, все-таки не хочу я называться им; и если я сострадателен, то только издали.

Я люблю скрывать свое лицо и убегаю, прежде чем узнан я; так советую я делать и вам, друзья мои!

Пусть моя судьба ведет меня дорогою тех, кто, как вы, всегда свободны от сострадания и с кем я вправе делить надежду, пиршество и мед!

Поистине, я делал и то и другое для всех, кто страдает; но мне казалось всегда, что лучше я делал, когда учился больше радоваться.

С тех пор как существуют люди, человек слишком мало радовался; лишь это, братья мои, наш первородный грех!

И когда мы научимся лучше радоваться, тогда мы тем лучше разучимся причинять другим горе и выдумывать его._

----------


## Святой отец

Что бы снова начать жить, мне нужно новое тело. :Smile:

----------


## Alex22

> Вот и получается вся жизнь в ожидании неизвестно чего. Это, конечно, тоже вариант, но он ничуть не лучше прогулки, улыбок, мороженого, к тому же одно другому не мешает.


 Согласен. Я уже писал по этому поводу.
Если все более минее нормально, то да, для начала, наслаждаться маленькими приятностями жизни.
А если есть неришаемые в данный момент, серьезные проблемы, то их улыбкой не решишь, мороженным постоянно не сможешь заедать, они всеравно всплывут. Конечно можно их пустить на саматек, забить на них и будь, что будет... тоже вариант существоввания...

----------


## Герда

Есть проблемы решаемые или не решаемые.
Есть то, или тот, что уже не вернуть. 
Лечение моего полуторогодовалого ребёнка- это бала трудная проблема, но решаемая.
 То, что его уже нет со мной 10 дней как, не возвратная ситуация по сути.

----------


## Nord

> Согласен. Я уже писал по этому поводу.
> Если все более минее нормально, то да, для начала, наслаждаться маленькими приятностями жизни.
> А если есть неришаемые в данный момент, серьезные проблемы, то их улыбкой не решишь, мороженным постоянно не сможешь заедать, они всеравно всплывут. Конечно можно их пустить на саматек, забить на них и будь, что будет... тоже вариант существоввания...


 Понятно, что проблемы надо решать. Но сброс напряжения обязательно нужен, особенно когда есть серьезные проблемы, иначе как раз и начинается депрессия, которая в свою очередь расходует силы не по назначению, из-за чего проблемы не только не решаются, но и усугубляются - и пошло-поехало.

----------


## Alex22

> Есть проблемы решаемые или не решаемые.
> Есть то, или тот, что уже не вернуть. 
> Лечение моего полуторогодовалого ребёнка- это бала трудная проблема, но решаемая.
>  То, что его уже нет со мной 10 дней как, не возвратная ситуация по сути.


 ((((  Но твоя жизнь продолжается... может судьба... это пи... А муж?

----------


## Nord

> Есть проблемы решаемые или не решаемые.
> Есть то, или тот, что уже не вернуть. 
> Лечение моего полуторогодовалого ребёнка- это бала трудная проблема, но решаемая.
>  То, что его уже нет со мной 10 дней как, не возвратная ситуация по сути.


 Есть притча про Будду, в которой одна женщина, потерявшая сына, приходит с просьбой к Будде воскресить сына из мертвых. Будда говорит, что это возможно... нужно только одно горчичное зернышко, которое женщина должна получить в доме, где никогда не происходила беда.

Женщина отправляется в странствие и обходит сотни домов с одним и тем же вопросом и просьбой: дать ей горчичное зернышко, если в доме не было беды!

Через какое-то время она вернулась к Будде и он спросил, принесла ли она зернышко? На что женщина отвечает, что она поняла, что ее беда не одна в мире, и ей так и не удалось найти ни одного дома, где никогда бы не случалось что-либо горькое. 


Мне очень жаль, что это произошло у вас. Я могу вас понять - у меня две маленькие дочки и, конечно же, я не хотел бы их потерять. Но давая жизнь, мы ведь знаем, что не в силах отвратить смерть - она не в нашей власти. И раз уж мы решились дать жизнь, мы должны быть готовы и к смерти. Здесь нет ничего нечестного - это наш выбор.

Что тут еще скажешь... Пусть ваша боль даст вам силу, не копите боль в себе - переплавляйте ее в новые прекрасные вещи. Пусть они будут вам ни к чему сейчас, но уж лучше пусть ваша печаль будет рождать красоту.

----------


## Герда

> ((((  Но твоя жизнь продолжается... может судьба... это пи... А муж?


 Мой брак только на бумаге. Мы не живём вместе. Я полностью свободна.

----------


## Герда

Nord

Спасибо.

----------


## Каин

Подозрительная вы, однако, девушка

----------


## Герда

> Подозрительная вы, однако, девушка


 Нет, это не так, я скорее излишне доверчивая. И это плохо по определению.

----------


## Alex22

> Нет, это не так, я скорее излишне доверчивая. И это плохо по определению.


 Как то давно на статью наткнулся - ученые доказали что, доверчивые люди чувствуют себя по жизни намного комфортнее недоверчивых. И вообще оценивают свою жизнь более позитивно.) 

P.S.
А тех, кто этим пользуется пускай бумеранг догонит!!  :Smile:

----------


## Герда

> А тех, кто этим пользуется пускай бумеранг догонит!!


 Догоняющий бумеранг- это месть.
Что бы хотеть мстить, нужно хотеть жить.
У меня сейчас полная эмоциональная блокировка. Возможно- это защита. Или не знаю что. Я совершенно вне времени и пространства.

Мне всё равно, на всё всё равно.

----------


## Alex22

> Догоняющий бумеранг- это месть.
> Что бы хотеть мстить, нужно хотеть жить.
> У меня сейчас полная эмоциональная блокировка. Возможно- это защита. Или не знаю что. Я совершенно вне времени и пространства.
> 
> Мне всё равно, на всё всё равно.


 Может вчерашние транки...
А бумерангом к плохим людям их деяниея и без нашей помощи вернуться...

----------


## Unity

Если быть до конца откровенной, – отмене активированного на данный момент «протокола самоликвидации» во многом могло бы поспособствовать нахождение «работы своей мечты» – некой всенепременно Дистанционной Занятости, работе через Интернет (ввиду патологического нежелания/неспособности преодолевать социофобию, здесь и сейчас серьёзно препятствующую здравому, адекватному взаимодействию с иными людьми), способной не только обеспечить фактическое выживание, но и разрешение древнего вопроса со своим здоровьем (теоретически, требуется плановая операция, которую я всё беспрестанно «откладываю» [ввиду животного страха пред иглами, скальпелями, инфузиями и прочими «прелестями» больничной палаты], ссылаясь на возможность СУ [мол, зачем лечить, – легче убить], хотя родные и постоянно «долбят мозг» увещеваниями взяться, наконец, за ум и позаботиться о состоянии своего организма), в перспективе, – обеспечить реализацию той или иной своей мечты (вроде приобретения загородного дома, нахождение спутника/спутницы  жизни, взятие шефства над ребёнком [ещё лучше, парой детей] с детдома [филии преисподней на Земле в моём представлении])... 
Чёртова «чаша весов» (определяющая реализацию моего текущего «курса» в безбрежном море возможностей, обусловливающая и определяющая мою траекторию в фазовом пространстве, континууме вероятностей) постоянно колеблется... 
Быть, – или не быть? Стоит ли жить?.. Вопрос каждого сущего дня...  :Frown:

----------


## Герда

> Чёртова «чаша весов» (определяющая реализацию моего текущего «курса» в безбрежном море возможностей, обусловливающая и определяющая мою траекторию в фазовом пространстве, континууме вероятностей) постоянно колеблется... 
> Быть, – или не быть? Стоит ли жить?.. Вопрос каждого сущего дня...


 Раз вопрос, значит не всё потеряно.
У меня даже вопроса не возникает, есть только ответ и моё решение.

----------


## Батончик

Я жду момента, когда вновь увижусь с девушкой, которая мне когда-то нравилась... пообщаюсь с ней. может быть жизнь не сильно изменила её характер :Smile:   если это так, то... возможно шальных мыслей о суициде в мою голову больше не придет. она будет занята соовсем другими :Wink:

----------


## Сибиряк

Я своё желание здесь писать не буду...
Просто я хотел бы вам пожелать что-бы эти ваши желания поскорее сбылись...

----------


## Каин

Да вот, сегодня только, глядя на синего быка, подумал,вот хорошо бы было убивать, и что бы тебе за это ничего не было. Ох, многих бы я перестрелял!
Есть люди хорошие, но сколько же ползает всякой мрази!

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Да вот, сегодня только,* глядя на синего быка*, подумал,вот хорошо бы было убивать, и что бы тебе за это ничего не было. Ох, многих бы я перестрелял!
> Есть люди хорошие, но сколько же ползает всякой мрази!


 Это что???

----------


## Каин

> Это что???


 Человек в состоянии алкогольного опьянения, проявляющий необоснованно агрессию. Агрессию, даже в собственном понимании (когда трезв). Хотя и это не всегда (бык по жизни).

----------


## Игорёк

да, мразей полно. Сегодня только узнал что один мой знакомый (я не общаюсь с ним) со своим другом по бутылке избили прохожего на улице, ради денег на выпивку.. я бы за такое убил бы нераздумывая, и ни капель не пожалел. Повесился бы в тюрьме со спокойной душей что все-таки  прожил незря)...

----------


## Римма

Алкоголь сильно затуманивает мозг, да.
Странно для меня то, что такие люди еще и пытаются оправдать потом свои действия "отмазками" типа: "Я был пьян", "ничего не помню"  и прочее.
Им ведь никто нож к горлу не приставлял: пей давай...

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Ум

----------


## Unity

Что необходимо <вышедшей из строя> <машине> для того, дабы, иносказательно, <вернуться в строй>?.. Всего лишь сухое, беспристрастное, чёткое понимание вселенских «таинств», – ни больше, ни меньше. «…Мне многого не надо». 
Что может дать предположительной <душе> долгая мучительная «жизнь» невежественного существа, что, словно наркозависимый, ослеплённый своей «потребностью и нуждой», стремиться к «позитиву» и новым, всё большим и большим <дозам>, «порциям» экзистенциального блага?.. U. вдоволь насмотрелась на стариков, проживающих свои жизни в подобном духе, – благо всю свою жизнь провела на улицах маленького депрессивного Вымирающего городка, где еженедельная смерть и похоронное шествие – самая заурядная и привычная для всех вещь. Я насмотрелась на все эти стандартные, однообразные «жизни» и смерти, – и поклялась себе «…Не повторять их Ошибку, – не проживать в свою заведомо Конечную (оттого Драгоценную) жизнь в беспрестанной <Погоне за Призраком> – за «счастьем», «богатством», «социальным статусом», «имуществом» и «удовольствием», – ибо всё это – Обман, – и ни единый человек на закате своих лет так и не ставится «счастливым», занимаясь всей этой непрестанной беготней... Никто так и не стал «счастливым», – следовательно, «счастье» – это Миф... Иллюзия, «верование» в которую приятно согревает «…Бегущих», – и рассеивание которой мгновенно Пробуждает любую сущую <душу> – и заставляет задуматься: истинно ли всё то, во что «принято Верить», – или же кому-то Выгодно, дабы мы, люди, так считали?..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## zanuda_ru

> 1.Что необходимо <вышедшей из строя> <машине> для того, дабы, иносказательно, <вернуться в строй>?.. Всего лишь сухое, беспристрастное, чёткое понимание вселенских «таинств», – ни больше, ни меньше. «…Мне многого не надо». 
> 2. Никто так и не стал «счастливым», – следовательно, «счастье» – это Миф... Иллюзия, «верование» в которую приятно согревает «…Бегущих», – и рассеивание которой мгновенно Пробуждает любую сущую <душу> – и заставляет задуматься: истинно ли всё то, во что «принято Верить», – или же кому-то Выгодно, дабы мы, люди, так считали?..


 1. "Пути господни неисповедимы", увы, это так. 
Вовсе не из "вредности", а потому, что нам, скорее всего, совсем не понять(или понять "превратно", что еще хуже).

Попытаюсь пояснить "на примере". 
Как-то подошла ко мне на работе замглавбуха и старая песня, отчет "горит", начальство "неистовствует" и проч. Короче, "паника" и "спасай","выручай".
Пока я соображал что и как можно  сделать, она(замглавбуха) сказала:"Ну вот, опять,как обычно, перенервничала - желудок заболел, пойду таблетку приму".
Это натолкнуло меня на некоторую "речь", не относящуюся к текущей(бухгалтерской) проблеме. Я сказал, что-то типа, Ваш желудок  и так на Вас работает, как каторжный, переваривая всякую гадость, которую Вы ему подкидываете, а Вы еще и "бухгалтерией" думаете его "загрузить". Подумайте, справедливо ли это по отношению к желудку ? 

"Бухгалтерские"(да и прочие) проблемы должны быть исключительно  "в голове", вас же образовалась "патологическая" связь с собственным желудком, который, не в силах "уразуметь" суть бухгалтерской проблемы, отвечает "состраданием" и это "сострадание" желудка воспринимается сознанием, как боль.

А если это наоборот "бунт желудка", который "говорит":"Я устал просто переваривать пищу", я "хочу знать и понимать" те проблемы, которыми обеспокоено "сознание"(высшая нервная деятельность),(в данном случае - бухгалтерией). 
Согласись, весьма трудно будет сознанию ввести "в курс дела"(скажем , бухгалтерского учета), например, собственный желудок. Для начала пришлось бы вводить "число","деньги", а немыслимо это объяснить эти абстракции тому,кто живет "натурой". 
Да и бухгалтерский учет еще более абстрактная штука, даже сами бухгалтера толком не понимают, чем они "занимаются"(какой в этом смысл), просто "тупо" выпоняют, что предписывает инструкция.
2. Более того, само понятие "счастье" весьма расплывчато. 
Его невозможно строго определить(дать дефиницию) из других понятий(Типа "счастье - это ...").
Значит само понятие является "первичным"(интуитивно-понятным). 
Однако, на практике человек понимает "счастье" на уровне "состояния"(хорошо/плохо).

Насчет "выгоды", незачем тут "аппелировать" к "высшим силам". Практически у  каждого "мыслителя" "выгода" состоит в том, чтобы распространить свои идеи среди как можно большего количества народа(имя этой "выгоды" - Тщеславие). Ну а если "раскрученный мыслитель" еще и неплохие "гонорары" получает, то тут еще и "меркантильный" интерес.
Ну а "одинаковый образ мыслей" выгоден в перую очередь правителям(здесь я о правителях-людях). Ведь "серой однородной массой" проще управлять. Так что  человеку незавчем аппелировать к "высшим силам", между ним и "высшими силами" так много промежуточного, что бытие таинственных "высших сил" и бытие человека вряд ли пересекается.(Пример, человек и отдельно взятый "микроб"(возможно и разумный) в организме человека).

----------


## Рогоносец

Всё упирается в купюры.

----------


## Lilium K

Пожалуй,один из немногих факторов,почему я живу - мои племяшки.Точнее,уже одна.Младшая умерла 30 числа,но долго убиваться я не стала,ибо надо было встряхивать брата и следить за старшей.Ради этих двоих и живу.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Мне нужно вернуть внешность, состояние кожи лица до увечий (да не побоюсь этого слова) тогда я буду уверена в себе, и буду нравиться самое главное себе и другим а пока этого нет а есть 4 стены и монитор куда я и втыкаю по сей день.

----------


## nobody

Избавиться от проблемной кожи лица. От моей Очень проблемной прыщавой кожи. Может быть, освобожусь от депрессии, которая в последние годы меня не покидает. Немного надо, в общем-то

----------


## Эндер

Узнать что такое Жить.

----------


## Unity

Сущие пустяки, – пара-тройка мучительнейших операций... Победа над социофобией... Постижение экзистенциальных Истин... Ещё пара-тройка операций... Поиск иной возвышенной Души... Вот и всё...

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Деньги - первое, что мелькнуло. А потом: что я делаю что б они были ? И вообще, как-то смысл жизни в деньгах - не то о чём ... . 
Хочу начать жить по-другому.. Жить по-другому. По-другому. Другому!

----------


## Игорёк

Надо мечтать не о деньгах, а о способе их заработка, и желательно не так как у нас - перепродать или обмануть кого-то, т.е. нажиться за счет других, а именно заняться каким-то хорошим делом, получить профессию и развиваться в ней. Деньги - следствие. зы - (а может быть я это уже тут и пасал)

----------


## Алекса, Киев

Игорёк, как обычно - ты прав.. только не мечтаю

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Надо мечтать не о деньгах, а о способе их заработка, и желательно не так как у нас - перепродать или обмануть кого-то, т.е. нажиться за счет других, а именно заняться каким-то хорошим делом, получить профессию и развиваться в ней. Деньги - следствие. зы - (а может быть я это уже тут и пасал)


 Да, и еще одно. Есть высказывание:"Счастлив не тот, у кого много денег, а тот, кому их хватает". 
Если же есть мечта, чтобы было ну очень много денег, то изначально, нужно представить себе:"А зачем тебе очень много,много этих денег?".

В общем деньги не цель, а - средство.Смысл возникает тогда, когда наперед знаешь, как их потратить.

----------


## Игорёк

Так тут опятьже относительно всё, тот у кого все ворядке, мечтает о деньгах, потому что ему по сути больше и мечтать-то не о чем, все есть. Вот и думается дальше. 
Мне деньги не нужны, разве что я б гараж купил себе большой. Но это меня не сильно обрадует. есть вещи посерьезнее. Также как если наркоману при ломках перекрыть доступ воздуха, то через пару минут приоритетней для него станет воздух, наркотики уйдут на второй план.

----------


## Алекса, Киев

для меня, конкретно, деньги это желание, цель, реализация других своих мыслей, но не мечта.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

всем привет, давно не заходил сюда...честно говоря чувствовал что выкарабкался наконец то из своей ямы и и не хотелось особо уже не о чем писать да и ничего такого не происходило-буря утихла и как то жизнь пошла своим ходом, я даже успел записаться в автошколу-вот учусь теперь ездить на машине...К чему я это пишу просто советую никому не торопится с необратимыми поступками, иногда стоит просто переждать и оно как то само собой затихает-что то ты исправляешь, а то что нельзя исправить со временем болит уже не так сильно...Забавно, здесь Игорьок меня как то назвал нытиком отчасти он был прав-я слишком зацыкливался на себе...

----------


## Каин

> всем привет, давно не заходил сюда...честно говоря чувствовал что выкарабкался наконец то из своей ямы и и не хотелось особо уже не о чем писать да и ничего такого не происходило-буря утихла и как то жизнь пошла своим ходом, я даже успел записаться в автошколу-вот учусь теперь ездить на машине...К чему я это пишу просто советую никому не торопится с необратимыми поступками, иногда стоит просто переждать и оно как то само собой затихает-что то ты исправляешь, а то что нельзя исправить со временем болит уже не так сильно...Забавно, здесь Игорьок меня как то назвал нытиком отчасти он был прав-я слишком зацыкливался на себе...


 Здорово!

А я вот читал исповеди некоторых людей, которые сожалеют о том, что не ушли из жизни когда находились в пиковом состоянии боли, ведь теперь когда боль ослабла они тем более уже на это не решаться, хотя желание смерти не пропало.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

в это есть своя правда.Просто многое входит в привычку, ты не становишся счастливее просто чувства притупляются и привыкаешь так жить...Вот еще сегодня ночью не мог уснуть какая то тревога не давала покоя, а сейчас вроде все хорошо.Так  вот урывками живешь от тревоги до нормального настроения...Но уже не так сильно рвет крышу как раньше...

----------


## Алекса, Киев

смысл возникает тогда, когда есть смысл. Деньги следствие, причины - нет.. Правильно тут писали - ума нужно

----------


## Игорёк

> всем привет, давно не заходил сюда...честно говоря чувствовал что выкарабкался наконец то из своей ямы и и не хотелось особо уже не о чем писать да и ничего такого не происходило-буря утихла и как то жизнь пошла своим ходом, я даже успел записаться в автошколу-вот учусь теперь ездить на машине...К чему я это пишу просто советую никому не торопится с необратимыми поступками, иногда стоит просто переждать и оно как то само собой затихает-что то ты исправляешь, а то что нельзя исправить со временем болит уже не так сильно...Забавно, здесь Игорьок меня как то назвал нытиком отчасти он был прав-я слишком зацыкливался на себе...


 
Ну знаешь, есть проблемы которые со временем не затихнут, а наоборот усугубятся. У тебя по сути проблемы-то и небыло, обычная банальная жизненная ситуация, поженились - развелись, поэтому твой совет подходит далеко не всем. 
 Про нытьё я писал после того как увидел фотки. Внешность и взгяд некого избалованого романтичного мачо, которой вечно всем недоволен.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Ну знаешь, есть проблемы которые со временем не затихнут, а наоборот усугубятся. У тебя по сути проблемы-то и небыло, обычная банальная жизненная ситуация, поженились - развелись, поэтому твой совет подходит далеко не всем. 
>  Про нытьё я писал после того как увидел фотки. Внешность и взгяд некого избалованого романтичного мачо, которой вечно всем недоволен.


 Игорек, позволь избалованным "мачо",(по твоим-же словам "обреченным на счастье", у которых и проблемы-то не проблемы) для разнообразия  побыть несчастными и поныть.
Равно как и себе-самому("обреченному на несчастье", у кого действительно серьезные проблемы) также для разнообразия  хотя-бы на время забыть о своем несчастье. 
А то тебе дай волю, ты тут всех распугаешь.Получится что только ты один и имеешь право быть на форуме "нытиков и неудачников" :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> Ну знаешь, есть проблемы которые со временем не затихнут, а наоборот усугубятся. У тебя по сути проблемы-то и небыло, обычная банальная жизненная ситуация, поженились - развелись, поэтому твой совет подходит далеко не всем. 
>  Про нытьё я писал после того как увидел фотки. Внешность и взгяд некого избалованого романтичного мачо, которой вечно всем недоволен.


  За романтичного мачо отдельное спасибо, так меня еще не обзывали)))Что касается моих проблем то я уже говорил что я не обо всем писал, а сейчас тем более нет желания их тормошить...Добавлю только то что такое одиночество и депрессия я знаю не по наслышке-более менее сносная внешность не гарантирует счастье и вечный праздник.А что касается данной ситуации о которой я писал, то это просто было последней каплей...заметь не решающей, но последней которая здорово выпотрошила меня...Здесь часто звучит основная тема о отсутствии некого смысла в жизни, о какой то внутренней пустоте так вот такю же неопределенность чувствую и я.И даже то что у меня есть ребенок не избавляет меня от этого чувства...Может это и блаж и у кого то проблемы и по боле, но иногда бывает ой как тяжело жить с этой внутренней тревогой...А в обще надоедает вечно ныть и хочется хотя бы ради разнообразия побыть оптимистом)))

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Кстати, Игорек у тебя тоже довольно сносная внешность судя по фото и если следовать твоей логики, то и у тебя должно быть все нормально.Так в чем же твоя проблема?Просто интересно может на своем примере ты мне и докажешь что моя жизнь не такое говн...ну не так плоха как кажется.

----------


## Эндер

> Кстати, Игорек у тебя тоже довольно сносная внешность судя по фото и если следовать твоей логики, то и у тебя должно быть все нормально.Так в чем же твоя проблема?Просто интересно может на своем примере ты мне и докажешь что моя жизнь не такое говн...ну не так плоха как кажется.


 Он уже говорил, что на фото всего не видно и что есть другая проблема. А так в целом согласен. На тех фото что есть, реально классный мужик )

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Блин, если разобраться мало у кого из форумчан есть "реальные" проблемы.Понятно я не говорю о людях у которых проблемы со здоровьем хотя даже из таких есть много у которых не было и намека на су.Давайте просто признаем что склонность ну если не к су. то покрайней мере к мыслям о су. это некая наша психологическая черта, некий бзик.Есть же люди склонные при малейшем перепаде температуры склонны к простуде так и мы при любой неудаче начинаем думать об уходе.У меня есть знакомый ему 34 года он до сих пор один и девку даже за сиську не держал, а в детстве так переболел что его внешность отпугнет многих.Но при этом он всегда весел и никогда не задумывался о самоубийсте...А я?У меня неизмеримо больше есть в жизни чем у него, но почему то именно я  забавляюсь с этими опасными мыслями...

----------


## Sunset

> Блин, если разобраться мало у кого из форумчан есть "реальные" проблемы.Понятно я не говорю о людях у которых проблемы со здоровьем хотя даже из таких есть много у которых не было и намека на су.Давайте просто признаем что склонность ну если не к су. то покрайней мере к мыслям о су. это некая наша психологическая черта, некий бзик.Есть же люди склонные при малейшем перепаде температуры склонны к простуде так и мы при любой неудаче начинаем думать об уходе.У меня есть знакомый ему 34 года он до сих пор один и девку даже за сиську не держал, а в детстве так переболел что его внешность отпугнет многих.Но при этом он всегда весел и никогда не задумывался о самоубийсте...А я?У меня неизмеримо больше есть в жизни чем у него, но почему то именно я  забавляюсь с этими опасными мыслями...


 Здесь, уже думаю решают "запросы" человека к жизни "про веселого мужика" может он и без баб счастлив (вздр.чнул перед сном и норм).
А ты пока все сиськи не перелапаешь будешь ныть об этом (Пример).
К тому же кто знает, может у "веселого мужика" мысли не самые весёлые в голове, просто не все выставляют свое внутреннее состояние напоказ.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Не спорю "веселый мужик" молодец что не выставляет наболевшее на показ не в пример многим)))), но я хотел сказать лишь о том что решающее не проблема которая приводит к самоубийсту или к мыслям о нему, а сама склонность к этим мыслям.

----------


## Sunset

> Не спорю "веселый мужик" молодец что не выставляет наболевшее на показ не в пример многим)))), но я хотел сказать лишь о том что решающее не проблема которая приводит к самоубийсту или к мыслям о нему, а сама склонность к этим мыслям.


 Склонность к суициду есть абсолютно у всех (адекватных людей, ибо жизни без проблем не бывает) и различие скорее в том сможешь ли ты в себе эту склонность подавить, взрослым людям это сделать легче, жизненного опыта больше и им известна что любая! (душевная) боль затихает спустя время, а юные обитатели форума сталкиваясь с первыми проблемами в своих юных жизнях, с тресущимися руками ищут в гугле "способы уйти из жизни"... если честно я был в шоке когда увидел статистику возроста здешних обитателей...

----------


## Ivan Govnov

в общем ты прав...так еще я об этом не думал...Очень много совсем юных, в 17-20 лет всегда все преувеличиваешь(юношеский максимализм) и тебе кажется что хуже и быть не может.С возрастом становишься сильнее или может быть "черствее" к переживаниям, но нет никаких гарантий что уже и повзрослевшим ты не вернешься к этим мыслям.Плюс что может быть кого то привлекает сама романтика самоубийства-так себе красивинько порежу вены пусть все плачут кто меня обидел...Но думаю если об этом задумался человек после 25 лет то там уже другое...

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек, позволь избалованным "мачо",(по твоим-же словам "обреченным на счастье", у которых и проблемы-то не проблемы) для разнообразия  побыть несчастными и поныть.
> Равно как и себе-самому("обреченному на несчастье", у кого действительно серьезные проблемы) также для разнообразия  хотя-бы на время забыть о своем несчастье. 
> А то тебе дай волю, ты тут всех распугаешь.Получится что только ты один и имеешь право быть на форуме "нытиков и неудачников"


 Вот ты блин опять все перевернул!!) Я не говорил что романтичный мачо и человек оьреченный на счастье это одно и тоже. Тут нет никакой связи, не надо перемешивать. Я не осуждал человека, не критиковал, просто написал что мне так показалось, я ничего такого против нытья не имею, дело личное. И не говорил я что мне хуже всех, раз 5 писал что я далеко не самый проблемный здесь человек..

----------


## Игорёк

> Кстати, Игорек у тебя тоже довольно сносная внешность судя по фото и если следовать твоей логики, то и у тебя должно быть все нормально.Так в чем же твоя проблема?Просто интересно может на своем примере ты мне и докажешь что моя жизнь не такое говн...ну не так плоха как кажется.


 Если человек не указывает все свои проблемы, а только ту часть, которая стала "последней каплей", то всё остальное по умолчанию принемасется как норма. Так что пусть такие люди не обижаются на неадекватную критику и неправильные каментарии. 
 О своих проблемах я писал много раз, всем постояльцам они известны. Моя проблема - совокупность многих пролем, всего по немногу. Внешность это только часть их, к тому же на фото ничего такого не видно.

----------


## Игорёк

Ivan Govnov



> У меня есть знакомый ему 34 года он до сих пор один и девку даже за сиську не держал, а в детстве так переболел что его внешность отпугнет многих.Но при этом он всегда весел и никогда не задумывался о самоубийсте...А я?У меня неизмеримо больше есть в жизни чем у него, но почему то именно я забавляюсь с этими опасными мыслями...


 Вот это ты ошибаешься, если он адекватен, то у меня нет никакого сомнения что о су он задумывался, и более того думает о нем постоянно. Если ты считаешь что все депрушники ходят с грустной рожей, то также ошибаешься. В жизни я ныл 3м людям, о чем сейчас очень сожалею. А так 90% людей знающих меня никогда не скажут что я нытик, а если я покончу с собой, то у них это вызовет абсолютное непонимание.

----------


## Игорёк

> Склонность к суициду есть абсолютно у всех (адекватных людей, ибо жизни без проблем не бывает) и различие скорее в том сможешь ли ты в себе эту склонность подавить, взрослым людям это сделать легче, жизненного опыта больше и им известна что любая! (душевная) боль затихает спустя время, а юные обитатели форума сталкиваясь с первыми проблемами в своих юных жизнях, с тресущимися руками ищут в гугле "способы уйти из жизни"... если честно я был в шоке когда увидел статистику возроста здешних обитателей...


 Вот именно потому основная масса таких (17-20 лет) долго-то и не засижевается, пик проблемы проходит, и людей не видно...
зы - у меня не было мыслей о су лет до 24х-25ти.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Повеситься нужно

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Найти силы чтобы дальше жить в этом мерзком сраном конченым полным мразотства,тварья,гавна и ничтожества.найти всему этому понимания,смирения и любьви,всего того что сейчас не совсем мне кажется знают люди,особенно по отношению к своим детям.

----------


## Sunset

> Повеситься нужно


 Что тогда держит здесь? если жизнь это страшный сон то пора проснуться?

----------


## Хомосапиенс

> Что тогда держит здесь? если жизнь это страшный сон то пора проснуться?


 страх остаться инвалидом,обида от того что я не жила и от всего того говна которое я узнала

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А почему ты спрашиваешь,ты мне хочешь помочь,хочешь предложить хороший способ самоубийства?

----------


## Sunset

> А почему ты спрашиваешь,ты мне хочешь помочь,хочешь предложить хороший способ самоубийства?


 Я видел твою тему "Я не знаю как мне жить" скоро ей будет год, так что на сколько хороший способ я бы тебе не предложил ты все равно не решишься... так что не надо играть "девочку на грани".

----------


## Хомосапиенс

А какой способ ты знаешь?ты разве понял по моей теме всю мою жизнь?ты разве знаешь что сейчас у меня внутри чтобы называть меня играющей девочку на грани?

----------


## Sunset

> А какой способ ты знаешь?ты разве понял по моей теме всю мою жизнь?ты разве знаешь что сейчас у меня внутри чтобы называть меня играющей девочку на грани?


 Ну я тебе сейчас расскажу детально 100% способ и что? ты побежишь его осуществлять? если бы ты этого действительно хотела ты бы его давно нашла сама а про тему ту я заговорил потому что уж больно долго ты способ ищешь.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Да найду если прижмет,тебе то что?

----------


## Sunset

> Да найду если прижмет,тебе то что?


 Да мне то совершенно параллельна твоя жизнь... просто слова "Повеситься нужно" не из твоего лексикона, потому и привлекло моё внимание.

----------


## Хомосапиенс

Интересно,а от 10ти таблеток димедрола можно откинуться?хотя..наверное нет,да?знакомый пил 50феназепама и нифига..хотя,он мужчина,крепкий бывший десантник,для него как от ацетилки наверное оказался эффект..

----------


## Sunset

> Интересно,а от 10ти таблеток димедрола можно откинуться?хотя..наверное нет,да?знакомый пил 50феназепама и нифига..хотя,он мужчина,крепкий бывший десантник,для него как от ацетилки наверное оказался эффект..


 Темой ошиблась, милая) ибо врядли что бы снова начать жить тебе надо 10 таблеток димедрола..

----------


## Алекса, Киев

> ...) ибо врядли что бы снова начать жить тебе надо 10 таблеток димедрола..


 - А одна таблетка, или водка??

----------


## Sunset

> - А одна таблетка, или водка??


 и то и другое.

----------


## Статист

Поезд или циркулярная пила на лесопилке. Пила уж точно. 100%.

----------


## Sunset

> Поезд или циркулярная пила на лесопилке. Пила уж точно. 100%.


 можно совместить поезд и пилу 110%

----------


## Статист

> можно совместить поезд и пилу 110%


  ).
 Наглотавшись таблеток, вы скорее станете инвалидом, чем умрёте. 
 А, вот ещё способ. Утопиться с камнем весом эдак 30-40кг.

----------


## Эндер

Что вам нужно чтобы жить? Камень весом 30 кг. Не вяжется как то )

----------


## Sunset

> ).
>  Наглотавшись таблеток, вы скорее станете инвалидом, чем умрёте. 
>  А, вот ещё способ. Утопиться с камнем весом эдак 30-40кг.


 Да не, вы что, я таблетки даже не рассматриваю как потенциальный способ СУ

----------


## Sovvok

Чет вы в оффтоп скатились. Причем в прямо противоположенный исходной теме))) Камни, таблетки... Кстати правильно, с таблетками покалечиться можно. Или заблевать всё вокруг. И выжить после этого очень вероятно.

Вот мне нужно вернуть прежнюю жизнь, которая была до того как из-за навалившихся проблем я заперся в себе. Уже три с половиной года назад. Не верится даже. Проявляю жалкие попытки сделать это. И не думать и не совершать плохое. Катался недавно по городам и весям, чтоб занять себя чем-то более-менее осмысленным. Но это фигня. Ощущение полной запущенности жизни только обострилось. Прям, блин, как у поэта: "И никуда нам от себя не деться...". Понял только что самое что меня гложит это одиночество, даже несмотря на страх. Сейчас из-за этого устраиваюсь на работу в бесплатный туалет с логотипом в виде желтой буквы М. Говорят общение (не за монитором), даже с людьми на которых тебе наплевать, даже если оно из под палки или сам кое-как себя заставил, помогает.

ЗЫ Всем привет. Это первое моё сообщение здесь.

----------


## Рогоносец

Мне бы хватило бабла и всё, даже на самый тупой пизнес.

Здрасьте, Совок. А чего ник такой? Ты сторонник совковых ценностей или от фонаря?

----------


## Sovvok

От фонаря.

----------


## Рогоносец

Тогда я пойду писать с балкона, всё чудно.

----------


## edge_of_glory

*Чувак,успокойся,никаких суицидов, помни про симс 3, у тебя же там семья, дети.*

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Sunset

> *Чувак,успокойся,никаких суицидов, помни про симс 3, у тебя же там семья, дети.*


 Оригинальная причина остановить суицидника  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sunset

Что бы снова жить мне нужно вернуться на 2 с половиной года назад

----------


## Димон

> Но, давайте, не будем себе врать, что выхода нет. У всех все плохо, но есть вещи, обстоятельства, люди, которые способны заставить нас вернуться к жизни, выйти из депрессии, встать утром, улыбнуться и подумать - "Я живу! Я хочу жить."


 Автор а что если выхода нет. Я что себе что ли вру. Есть только один человек ради которого стоит жить но ему я не нужен. Где тут выход. Его реально нет. Ты живёшь только ради неё. И только она возродит к жизни но этого не случиться. Вот где себя не нужно обманывать что выхода может и не быть вобще. Смирится и жить как неудачник или получать удар каждый раз в сердца приблежая к тому же суециду. Не проще сразу тапор и рубануть. Может тогда что то произойдёт. Или я не прав...

----------


## Димон

> Мне бы хватило бабла и всё.


  Тебе хорошо ты не любишь, как полюбишь поймёшь деньги фуфло и ничего в жизни незначать. Я бы тоже так сказал год назад дайте денег и я отваливаю и мешать никому не буду дайте бобла. Но теперь я другой человек. Мне по"уй на деньги в них нет счастья дай мне миллиард я не возьму это не просто слова. Любимую я не прменяю на деньги и вещи или на что то ещё...

----------


## Игорёк

> Или я не прав...


 Ты не прав...

----------


## Unity

> - пилять, ну у каждого свои ценности, но нафик ты мне свою систему ценностей навязываешь? У тебя явно сильная депра, но я считаю что наоборот как раз вот это идиотизм - суицид из-за любви. 
> Тон моего комментария равен тону твоего комментария к моему посту, посему не обижайся


  Когда-то мне тоже казалось «…СУ из-за любви? Право, вздор»!.. Но полгода назад я таки, наконец, сумела понять, – Любовь это одна из тех Немногих причин, по которым СУ может быть свершен без зазрений совести. Любовь Стоит Того, дабы за неё умереть, – сколь бы «…Фантастическим и немыслимым» Вам ныне это ни казалось.

----------


## Sunset

> — та не фантастическим и немыслимым, а просто идиотским.


 значит все мы идиоты. и ты один из нас.

----------


## mertvec

> А что вам нужно, чтобы снова начать Жить


 Снова родиться.

----------


## I_Like_Rain

Застрелиться а потом жить дальше, или маленькую девочку с которой можно было бы гулять за ручку, ну или моего возраста, наверное все таки подружку...

----------


## Unity

Чёткое понимание: чего ради продолжать свою жизнь... 
Ныне же оно напрочь отсутствует... Увы, «…Убивать время» Бесконечно невозможно...

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Когда-то мне тоже казалось «…СУ из-за любви? Право, вздор»!.. Но полгода назад я таки, наконец, сумела понять, – Любовь это одна из тех Немногих причин, по которым СУ может быть свершен без зазрений совести. Любовь Стоит Того, дабы за неё умереть, – сколь бы «…Фантастическим и немыслимым» Вам ныне это ни казалось.


 А СУ из-за ОТСУТСТВИЯ Любви? Имхо, это еще более существенная причина.

----------


## Failure

> ... Любовь это одна из тех Немногих причин, по которым СУ может быть свершен без зазрений совести. Любовь Стоит Того, дабы за неё умереть...


 Это так кажется в разгар любви, в состоянии измененного сознания. В такой период, когда очень острая привязанность к человеку, а ты его теряешь. Не можешь смириться с мыслью, что его у тебя не будет - это кажется абсолютно невыносимым. Вспоминаешь, как много он тебе давал, озарял твою жизнь смыслом, а теперь смысла жить больше нет... Боль нестерпима, единственным выходом кажется смерть.

Тогда и начинаешь думать, что умереть ради любви - это даже благородно. Ты просто чувствуешь это "всеми фибрами души". Действительно, такое состояние невозможно описать человеку, который сам его не испытывал - он не поймет.

----------


## Сибиряк

Модератор,мы ведь наверное даже знакомы.Я знаю что обсуждение действий наказывается.Но мой авторский текст мог бы заставить кого-то изменить взгляды на жизнь...

----------


## Unity

Для начала, – преодолеть давнишнюю свою фобию людей в белых халатах и Боли – и залечь, наконец, на чёртово оперативное вмешательство, – дабы более не размышлять, скрепя сердце: – «…Аз медленно умираю и ничего с этим не делаю»... ^_^ 
Затем, – либо прежде Этого – смыться в Иной Город со своего умирающего, депрессивного городишка... Найти дом, занятье, толпу знакомых и парочку друзей не разлей вода... 
Научиться водить кроссовый мотоцикл, купить себе каноэ (в своё время гоняла по родному Тясминскому вдхр.), сноуборд, снаряженье для диггинга, страйкбола или софтбола... Множество желаний, – и ни малейшей веры в то, что они осуществимы...

----------


## Воланд

1) Хочу, чтобы у меня были здоровые почки и сосуды и не было гипертонической болезни и давления под 200, в 28 лет.
2.) Хочу любящих родителей. 

Все остальное я мог бы добиться и сам. Если откровенно, то все идет к моему концу. Хоть суицидальному, хоть и естественному. Как только у меня полетело здоровье - меня тут же кинули партнеры по основному бизнесу(спасибо ребят - буду ближе к богу). Пока перебиваюсь небольшими заказами, основал небольшую фирму, но тоже гребу по крохам, потому что нет необходимого бабла на закупки. 

Вероятно, не стоит жаловаться, а просто прервать все это резко и решительно.

----------


## Leo

Начать свою жизнь сначала.

----------


## Stas

из сбываемого в краткосрочной перспективе... мне нужен Скайрим!!! мне... ОН... НУЖЕН!!!

----------


## Гражданин

Скайрим? Это что такое?) Помню,что в Элдер Скроллс есть такие провинция имперская  Скайрим)

----------


## Asagami

Абсолютное уединение и покой.

----------


## Lexington

шанс умереть понастоящему и вернуться и понять для себя где лучше тут или там

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

Заново родиться с памятью о предыдущей жизни и не совершать тех ошибок которые совершил, и ещё быть уверенным, "сильнохарактерным" и не иметь комплексов

----------


## Дмитрий_9

соглашусь с курильщиком...

----------


## Кот Бегемот

Мне нужно перестать быть одиноким: найти девушку, которая станет мне по-настоящему близким человеком.

----------


## Cynic

Хочу стать принципиально другим человеком, забыть прошлое, убить свою личность окончательно и создать новую, избавиться от любых привязанностей, свалить куда-нибудь где меня никто не знает. Ну и деньги бы не помешали.

----------


## Stas

Гражданин. Скайрим - это пятая часть Элер Скролл! это ваще тема, это... это... *заикается* это по ходу игра этого года! обожаю качественные рпг. они придают моей жизни определённую насыщенность... понимаю звучит жалко и нелепо, но тем не менее каждый из нас выживает как умеет...

----------


## Unity

Возможно, та душа, Ради Которой хотелось продолжать «…Играть во всю эту Игру»... Впрочем, все мы, наверное, слишком часто мечтаем о Недостижимом...

----------


## zero

машинка времени)

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Возможно, та душа, Ради Которой хотелось продолжать «…Играть во всю эту Игру»... .


 Unity, а какая это Душа .. опиши какие тебе нравятся, может на нашем форуме кто-то узнает себя и вы встретитесь..

я вот тоже в поиске ..

----------


## flashtrap

зря пишешь свой номер всётаки интернет много разных ходит

----------


## Kent

> зря пишешь свой номер всётаки интернет много разных ходит


 Разных бояться - на суицид-форум не заходить))

----------


## Unity

> Unity, а какая это Душа .. опиши какие тебе нравятся, может на нашем форуме кто-то узнает себя и вы встретитесь..
> 
> я вот тоже в поиске ..


 Быть может, это наивно, инфантильно и смешно, – но аз никогда не верила в «…Идеалы» и «…Фотороботы» потенциальной Пары... ^_^
Душа познаёт душу, симпатия возникает в динамике, – вот и всё – Наперёд не известно ничего, – и странным было бы загадывать...

----------


## Dida

Мои мечта ....
1) вернуться в прошлое когда мне было 17 лет...
2) отдельная жилплощадь
3) перспективная работа

Остальное приложиться само собой...и любовь, и друзья....

----------


## Игорёк

Dida, а что было бы в 17 лет ? ты бы забила на универ, и пошла бы тусоваться по клубам ?)

----------


## Dida

Игорек, попыталась бы многое изменить....хотя кто его знает...как бы потом все повернулось...ну вообщем как то так...постаралась бы сохранить дружеские отношения со всеми....ну не знаю...много чего....изменить себя, как внешне, так и внутренне!

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*Unity*   >Последний «…Кастинг» в этой жизни, the Last chance.
Разыскиваются те, что не в силах самостоятельно «…Выключить» себя в гордом одиночестве (м.б., вместе, наконец, сумеем [?]); что более не желают сносить всю эту Бессмысленную Боль, пребывая (скрепя сердце, «…Насильно», чрез «…Не могу») в этом Тёмном Месте, будучи Балластом, Обузой для своих родных, не желая доставлять Им Последнюю Проблему со своим захоронением. 
Предложение действительно на протяжении 4 дней.<
А что будет через 4 дня ? Ты нас покинешь уйдя в пещеру или спрыгнув из окна ? На каком ты способе остановилась ? или ты "уйдешь" через 4 дня только если найдешь партнера ?

----------


## Unity

> *Unity*   >Последний «…Кастинг» в этой жизни, the Last chance.
> Разыскиваются те, что не в силах самостоятельно «…Выключить» себя в гордом одиночестве (м.б., вместе, наконец, сумеем [?]); что более не желают сносить всю эту Бессмысленную Боль, пребывая (скрепя сердце, «…Насильно», чрез «…Не могу») в этом Тёмном Месте, будучи Балластом, Обузой для своих родных, не желая доставлять Им Последнюю Проблему со своим захоронением. 
> Предложение действительно на протяжении 4 дней.<
> А что будет через 4 дня ? Ты нас покинешь уйдя в пещеру или спрыгнув из окна ? На каком ты способе остановилась ? или ты "уйдешь" через 4 дня только если найдешь партнера ?


 Смешно, аз оценила!.. ^_^ 
Нет, в пещеру, увы, не сбегу; вряд ли и сумею самостоятельно себе что-то причинить... Мне неважен способ, – да хоть с феном в ванной – дело Здесь в ином, – почему-то Очень Сложно преодолеть себя, свой инстинкт... Полагаю, лишь с иными людьми это станет возможным... 
N.B. По правде, – аз более даже не верю, что Здесь кто-то всерьёз намерен погибнуть... Просто... тянем время... зачем-то... И не живём, и не умираем... Зависли меж двух миров, ни одному из них не принадлежим... И эта неопределённость сжигает Изнутри. Стоит уже, наконец, Определиться.

----------


## кошка

А по-моему, коллективный суицид совершить сложнее. хотя тут нет чётких критериев. смотря с кем и как.

----------


## Unity

Имхо же, – как раз напротив – многократно Легче, – само Присутствие иной души словно бы... придаёт Уверенности в Правоте избранного тобой Пути – даже если он ведёт в преисподнюю, ад, – куда угодно – куда бы именно он нас ни привёл, – мы отправимся в эту Экспедицию Вместе...

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Имхо же, – как раз напротив – многократно Легче, – само Присутствие иной души словно бы... придаёт Уверенности в Правоте избранного тобой Пути – даже если он ведёт в преисподнюю, ад, – куда угодно – куда бы именно он нас ни привёл, – мы отправимся в эту Экспедицию Вместе...


 Согласна !! Вместе легче !!

----------


## Unity

> Согласна !! Вместе легче !!


 Именно поэтому аз и прихожу вновь и вновь в Это место, – в смутной надежде, что кто-то, когда-то всё же надумает Уходить Всерьёз – но также окажется неспособным самостоятельно «…Преодолеть» свой чудовищный инстинкт самосохранения... ^_^

----------


## Qvantym

Что бы начать ЖИТЬ - нужно начать жизнь заново. Например можно уехать в другой город, где никто не знает тебя, и всё начать заново. Если, конечно, возраст позволяет.

----------


## dobroezlo

это не поможет, из собственной головы всеравно не убежишь, единственное что может помочь - это "истинное знание" которое у всех нас прямо под носом но которое мы ищем где угодно только не сдесь и сейчас но самое главное осознание "знания" а с осознанием у большинства проблемы т.к большинство даже никогда не находилось в измененных состояниях сознания в котороых осознание совсем по другому происходит в отличии от обычного состояния сознания и глубина осознания разная в зависимости от этого самого состояния поэтому им даже сравнить то не с чем... самый быстрый и эффективный способ достигнуть измененного состояния сознания это "правильные наркотики" например псилоцибиновые грибы и ЛСД или другие вещества которые еще не попали в список наркотиков... но я бы не советовал применять вещества т.к я не знаю что у вас за "знание" в голове и к чему может привести осознание этого "знания"...

----------


## смертник

мне бы наверное и подруги хватило, а на остальное просто забить можно))

----------


## dobroezlo

это тебе тоже ненадолго поможет, поверь мне 8-)

----------


## смертник

> это тебе тоже ненадолго поможет, поверь мне 8-)


  все равно уж лучше будет, и я имею ввиду не знакомую, а именно друга в лице женского пола  :Smile:

----------


## dobroezlo

давай я исполню твое желание, познакомлю тебя с девочкой ? 8-)

----------


## смертник

> давай я исполню твое желание, познакомлю тебя с девочкой ? 8-)


  познакомиться-то я могу, только с обычными ни мне, ни им со мной интересно не будет, и с кем папало дружить не в состоянии))

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Просто... тянем время... зачем-то... И не живём, и не умираем... Зависли меж двух миров, ни одному из них не принадлежим...


 Не согласен Unity. Мы умираем постоянно, каждую секунду жизни мы на одну секунду более мертвые чем раньше. Так что - даже если ничего не делать, то все равно придем к тому же результату который дает СУ, только на несколько десятков лет позже. :Wink:

----------


## Einsamewolf

> давай я исполню твое желание, познакомлю тебя с девочкой ? 8-)


 dobroezlo, исполните мое желание - познакомьте с девочкой меня  :Wink:  Тем более, это кажется единственное желание, которое у меня еще осталось.

----------


## Unity

> Не согласен Unity. Мы умираем постоянно, каждую секунду жизни мы на одну секунду более мертвые чем раньше. Так что - даже если ничего не делать, то все равно придем к тому же результату который дает СУ, только на несколько десятков лет позже.


 Технически, так как Безжизнен и Мёртв каждый сущий атом, составляющий наше естество, – то и сами мы, по сути, в действительности Никогда Не Были «…Живыми» – как и не «…Жив» робот, собирающий кузова машин на заводах, – хотя он и двигается, создавая Иллюзию чего-то Большего, нежели то, чем он в действительности является. ^_^ Не может «…Умереть» То, что, де-факто, Никогда Не Было «…Живым», – а мы, люди – всего лишь... «…Галактики, сотканные с атомов», – и не более того. Мёртвое перемноженное триллионы раз, формируя наши тела, не порождает «…Жизнь», нет... Всё в Природе, – Безжизненно – как и Мертвы машины, в процессе своего функционирования Кажущиеся «…Одухотворёнными»... 

Ну а по сути: зачем откладывать на завтра То, что можно сделать уже сегодня? Зачем растягивать Всё Это на много-много лет? Зачем быть «…Живым мертвецом»? Ведь иным людям, бесспорно, Противно наблюдать нашу Деградацию...

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Всё в Природе, – Безжизненно – как и Мертвы машины, в процессе своего функционирования Кажущиеся «…Одухотворёнными»...


 Откуда тогда взялось само понятие жизни и почему столь очевидна разница между самым совершенным НЕЖИВЫМ роботом и самым примитивным ЖИВЫМ микроорганизмом?

----------


## Nord

> Откуда тогда взялось само понятие жизни и почему столь очевидна разница между самым совершенным НЕЖИВЫМ роботом и самым примитивным ЖИВЫМ микроорганизмом?


 В чем эта очевидная разница?

----------


## Einsamewolf

> В чем эта очевидная разница?


 "Живой организм представляет собой естественную биологическую машину принципиальное отличие которой от искусственно созданных в том, что она не имеет отграниченного от среды создателя. Ее распределенным создателем является среда в виде множества факторов взаимодействующих с биологической машиной и заставляющих ее постоянно изменять свое устройство и поведение, чтобы сохранить себя от разрушения и воссоздать себе подобных.
Основное свойство всякой живой материи, которое отличает ее от неживой - это способность изменять свое поведение и внутреннее устройство в зависимости от изменения условий окружающей среды, с целью сохранения себя как живой единицы, воспроизведения и приумножения себе подобных живых единиц в данных условиях окружающей среды."

Это выдержка из моей темы, где я попытался изложить свои взгляды на некоторые вопросы.

----------


## dobroezlo

живая материя от мертвой ничем не отличается, материя не может быть живой, то что вы называете "жизнь" находится и всегда находилось вне всякой материи поэтому смерть тела или поломка биоробота(кому как больше нравится) не прекращает жизнь...

----------


## fuсka rolla

Мне не очень ясно, что под Жизнью понимается: непрекращающаяся способность к обработке, усваиванию информации с последующим прогнозированием, или непрекращающееся деление белка? Или, может, еще что-то? Ни первого, ни второго у робота не присутствует. "Нет" в том смысле, что бесконечного количества выводов и переменных (без вмешательства) выдать будет невозможно. Хотя деление белка можно заменить на любой другой способ выработки энергии. Особой разницы не увидел. По Вашему, как выглядит жизнь, если она обитает вне материи? И почему материя существует, если жизнь находится вне ее? Может над дефиницией жизни Вам подумать. Мне кажется, что Вы как-то эзотерически видите это явление. Или  сильно превозносите понятие, если вынесли его за рамки "убогости" существования. "Убогость" не к Вам относится. Это троп, чтобы описать то, к чему Вы жизнь никак не хотите относить.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> живая материя от мертвой ничем не отличается, материя не может быть живой, то что вы называете "жизнь" находится и всегда находилось вне всякой материи поэтому смерть тела или поломка биоробота(кому как больше нравится) не прекращает жизнь...


 Может быть термин "живая материя" и не совсем правильный. Но, что должно называться материей? Некие элементарные частицы, из которых состоят электроны, протоны, нейтроны в свою очередь образующие атомы потом молекулы и т.д.?
Молекула ДНК или какого-либо белка не является живой но вирус - составной объект, состоящий из некоторого количества таких молекул, имеет свойства, которых нет ни у самих молекул, ни у других, неживых, составных объектов. Тот же вирус, убитый каким-либо агрессивным воздействием, теряет свойства живого и стает просто некоей структурой из все тех же молекул.
Что такое, по-вашему, жизнь исходя из всего вышесказанного?

----------


## fuсka rolla

електроны, протоны и нейтроны- уже элементарные частицы. Но, в остальном, Я согласен. Ибо тоже самое постом раньше спросил )

----------


## Einsamewolf

> електроны, протоны и нейтроны- уже элементарные частицы. Но, в остальном, Я согласен. Ибо тоже самое постом раньше спросил )


 Я тоже хотел бы узнать ответ на свой вопрос) Ведь свойства живого могут быть переданы объекту только от другого живого объекта, а исчезают скачкообразно. Может быть действительно существует НЕЧТО, с чем и связаны эти свойства?

----------


## длиный

Мы обречены,нечего не поможет

----------


## Nord

> "Живой организм представляет собой естественную биологическую машину принципиальное отличие которой от искусственно созданных в том, что она не имеет отграниченного от среды создателя. Ее распределенным создателем является среда в виде множества факторов взаимодействующих с биологической машиной и заставляющих ее постоянно изменять свое устройство и поведение, чтобы сохранить себя от разрушения и воссоздать себе подобных.
> Основное свойство всякой живой материи, которое отличает ее от неживой - это способность изменять свое поведение и внутреннее устройство в зависимости от изменения условий окружающей среды, с целью сохранения себя как живой единицы, воспроизведения и приумножения себе подобных живых единиц в данных условиях окружающей среды."
> 
> Это выдержка из моей темы, где я попытался изложить свои взгляды на некоторые вопросы.


 То есть две вещи, которые отличают "роботов" от "живых организмов":
1. Отсутствие системы самовоспроизведения.
2. Самомодификация.

Первое - самовоспроизведение - на самом деле уже существует. Можно уже сейчас создать, например, завод, который будет полностью обеспечваться роботами и который будет вопроизводить этих роботов. Если Вы думаете, что это не корректное сравнение, то напрасно - муравьи, к примеру, так и живут - у них есть специализировнная фабрика - матка - которая занимается воспроизводством других типов особей. Впрочем, систему воспроизводства можно сделать какую угодно - вплоть до аналога репродуктивной системы млекопитающих.

Со вторым есть определенные сложности, но они проистекают не из невозможности воспроизведения такой системы, а из-за уверенности человека в собсвенной разумности. По сути же, разум - не более чем система адаптации. Разум роботов не нужно делать таким, чтобы он соответсвовал нашим представлениям о правильности суждений - разум должен просто уметь воспринимать информацию и отображать ее в виде концептов с последующим изменением. Сделать это не так-то и сложно, другое дело, что это как минимум бессмыслено для людей, а как максимум - опасно.

Таким образом, сделать некоего робота, способного самовоспроизводиться, кторый будет стремиться выжить и в соответсвии с этим постулатом будет решать что правильно, а что нет - не проблема. И в чем же тогда будет "очевидная разница"?

----------


## Каин

> Таким образом, сделать некоего робота, способного самовоспроизводиться, кторый будет стремиться выжить и в соответсвии с этим постулатом будет решать что правильно, а что нет - не проблема. И в чем же тогда будет "очевидная разница"?


 В чувствах!

----------


## Nord

> В чувствах!


 А что, чувства - это не какие-то сигналы? Вот, допустим, инфузория-туфелька тоже, надо полагать, имеет какие-то "чувства"... тут вопрос лишь в "сложности" этих сигналов. И даже не в их _абсолютной_ "сложности" или "простоте", а в _относительной_ "сложности" для понимания исследователя. Точно так же, как заглядывая, допустим, в книжку про вариационное исчисление многие будут видеть в ней исключительно фигу, а для специалиста всё будет просто и понятно.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> То есть две вещи, которые отличают "роботов" от "живых организмов":
> 1. Отсутствие системы самовоспроизведения.
> 2. Самомодификация.


 Ключевой момент - это зависимость от создателя. Если будет создан робот, который сможет НЕОГРАНИЧЕННО ДОЛГО размножатся и самомодифицироватся в изменяющихся условиях среды без всякого вмешательства со стороны создателя, то он перестанет быть роботом и станет искусственно созданной формой жизни. Робот характерен тем, что действует в соответствии с программой заложенной в него создателем и неизбежно перестанет функционировать если столкнется с чем-то, что выходит за рамки этой программы.

IMHO, элементарные чувства, это восприятие организмом неких раздражителей как благоприятных или не благоприятных.

----------


## Каин

> А что, чувства - это не какие-то сигналы? Вот, допустим, инфузория-туфелька тоже, надо полагать, имеет какие-то "чувства"... тут вопрос лишь в "сложности" этих сигналов. И даже не в их _абсолютной_ "сложности" или "простоте", а в _относительной_ "сложности" для понимания исследователя. Точно так же, как заглядывая, допустим, в книжку про вариационное исчисление многие будут видеть в ней исключительно фигу, а для специалиста всё будет просто и понятно.


 Я понимаю, инфузория туфелька это не робот. У нее есть чувства, у робота нет. Основное отличие между живым организмом и роботом это чувства (в широком понимании).

----------


## Nord

Чувства человека не берутся из неоткуда и проявляются многопланово, но вполне конкретно. И всему этому есть объяснение, "технологическая основа". Эта "технологическая основа" не так и сложна как может показаться, представление о "сложности" человеческих чувств имеет место быть, потому что анализирует человеческие чувства сам человек - то есть равная по "сложности" система. Логично, что увидеть и понять все происходящие взаимодействия человеку сложно - поэтому я и говорю: давайте обратимся к чему-то тоже живому, но "по-проще", например - к инфузориям.

Так вот, эти самые инфузории наверняка так же испытывают чувства - например, чувство удовлетворенности. Вот некая инфузория добралась до запасов каких-то питательных веществ, вволю нахомячилась - и чувствует как внутри нее "разливается безмятежность и всё вообще ништяк - жизнь удалась!". Чувство? - Чувство! Как оно образовалось? Нервная система шлет сигналы, что большинство систем в норме - вот тебе и чувство удовлетворенности. В человеке сигналы интерпретируются сложнее - проходя через огромное число нейронных связей, порождая концептуальные отображения ощущений, которые затем обратно влияют на поведение человека, но в целом - та же картина. 

Чувства плотно завязаны на внутренние механизмы - выработку гормонов, нейромедиаторов. На выработку последних, кстати, и действуют наркотики, порождая те или иные состояния, причем известно много разных веществ, порождающих очень широкий ряд состояний: депрессию, эйфорию, безмятежность, эмпатию, тревогу, еще массу других. В сцепке с интеллектом и соматикой и происходит процесс чувствования у человека.

Если же говорить на абстрактном уровне, то чувства - это посылка сигнала в управляющую систему. Нет никаких препятсвий передавать такие сигналы управляющей системе робота - по тому или иному плану. Нашел, допустим, железяку - передать сигнал: "Отлично!", увеличить напряжение на сканирующих матрицах, что приведет к более глубокой цветопередаче. Притащил железяку к плавильному цеху репродуктивной фабрики - передать сигнал: "Молодец - ты всё правильно делаешь!", увеличить пропускную способность клапанов давления масла, что приведет к более плавному ходу сервомеханизмов.

Насчет программ я уже сказал. Разум человека не безошибочен, его главная особенность - адаптация. Мы рождаемся без всяких там "хорошо" и "плохо", мы даже элементарные вещи не знаем, например, что не надо нырять с дивана вниз головой - будет "бо-бо!" Но со временем учимся, адаптируемся. Благодаря второй сигнальной системе - то есть речи, и письменности, как ее развитию - мы можем учиться гораздо большим вещам, чем тому кругу, что сами лично можем попробовать. Это, однако, не значит, что мы абсолютную истину впитываем - мы впитывает чужой опыт, чужие концепции - то есть то, что адаптировали как смогли другие разумы. Разум - это адаптационный механизм.

Вот и роботов надо не учить доказывать теоремы и играть в шахматы, а надо просто позволить самим ошибаться и искать решения - от этого надо идти. Программы должны строиться на нечеткой логике, вовсю оперировать неопределенностью. Можно задать некий инициирующий набор суждений, с помощью тех же механизмов обратной связи - чувств, сигналов, следящих, например, за целостностью механизмов робота - задать на основе этого определение какой вариант из опробуемых будет "хорошим", а какой "плохой" - вот тебе и жизнь. Пусть это будет нечто достаточно "простое" - на уровне инфузории - но что принципиально не реализуемо? Что? Оно будет жить и развиваться.

И что тогда есть жизнь - в чем же очевидная разница между "роботом" и "живым организмом"?

----------


## Aventar

Человека... любимую девушку, которая бы разделяла мои интересы.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Человека... любимую девушку, которая бы разделяла мои интересы.


 Ваше желание в точности совпадает с моим  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Жаль только что ситуации ваши не совпадают )

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Чувства человека не берутся из неоткуда и проявляются многопланово, но вполне конкретно. И всему этому есть объяснение, "технологическая основа". Эта "технологическая основа" не так и сложна как может показаться, представление о "сложности" человеческих чувств имеет место быть, потому что анализирует человеческие чувства сам человек - то есть равная по "сложности" система. Логично, что увидеть и понять все происходящие взаимодействия человеку сложно - поэтому я и говорю: давайте обратимся к чему-то тоже живому, но "по-проще", например - к инфузориям.
> 
> Так вот, эти самые инфузории наверняка так же испытывают чувства - например, чувство удовлетворенности. Вот некая инфузория добралась до запасов каких-то питательных веществ, вволю нахомячилась - и чувствует как внутри нее "разливается безмятежность и всё вообще ништяк - жизнь удалась!". Чувство? - Чувство! Как оно образовалось? Нервная система шлет сигналы, что большинство систем в норме - вот тебе и чувство удовлетворенности. В человеке сигналы интерпретируются сложнее - проходя через огромное число нейронных связей, порождая концептуальные отображения ощущений, которые затем обратно влияют на поведение человека, но в целом - та же картина. 
> 
> Чувства плотно завязаны на внутренние механизмы - выработку гормонов, нейромедиаторов. На выработку последних, кстати, и действуют наркотики, порождая те или иные состояния, причем известно много разных веществ, порождающих очень широкий ряд состояний: депрессию, эйфорию, безмятежность, эмпатию, тревогу, еще массу других. В сцепке с интеллектом и соматикой и происходит процесс чувствования у человека.
> 
> Если же говорить на абстрактном уровне, то чувства - это посылка сигнала в управляющую систему. Нет никаких препятсвий передавать такие сигналы управляющей системе робота - по тому или иному плану. Нашел, допустим, железяку - передать сигнал: "Отлично!", увеличить напряжение на сканирующих матрицах, что приведет к более глубокой цветопередаче. Притащил железяку к плавильному цеху репродуктивной фабрики - передать сигнал: "Молодец - ты всё правильно делаешь!", увеличить пропускную способность клапанов давления масла, что приведет к более плавному ходу сервомеханизмов.
> 
> Насчет программ я уже сказал. Разум человека не безошибочен, его главная особенность - адаптация. Мы рождаемся без всяких там "хорошо" и "плохо", мы даже элементарные вещи не знаем, например, что не надо нырять с дивана вниз головой - будет "бо-бо!" Но со временем учимся, адаптируемся. Благодаря второй сигнальной системе - то есть речи, и письменности, как ее развитию - мы можем учиться гораздо большим вещам, чем тому кругу, что сами лично можем попробовать. Это, однако, не значит, что мы абсолютную истину впитываем - мы впитывает чужой опыт, чужие концепции - то есть то, что адаптировали как смогли другие разумы. Разум - это адаптационный механизм.
> ...


 Практически полностью согласен с вышеизложенным. Что же касается "принципиальной разницы", то когда человеком будет создана машина подобная машине созданной природой и тем самым доказана принципиальная возможность этого, то возможно разница перестанет быть очевидной. Я исходил из того, что любая изначально заложенная программа, которую машина не может изменить, ставит ее в зависимость от создателя и порождает уязвимость.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Жаль только что ситуации ваши не совпадают )


 Почему не совпадают?

----------


## Игорёк

Опыт. А значит и возможности и восприятие мира другое.

----------


## Aventar

> Ваше желание в точности совпадает с моим


 я думаю такое желание есть у многих)

----------


## Unity

*Einsamewolf, fuсka rolla, Nord, Каин*... 
Мы с вами, – живые свидетели развития, становления, эволюции идей, отражающих грань, меру и предел, степень постижения Жизнью самой _себя_ – фактически, мы «подневольный» _инструмент_ изумительнейшего этого процесса, его участники, его деталь, звено и элемент!.. Разве это не забавно, не чудно? Родившись глупыми амёбами-детьми, мы со временем «пришли» к претензиям на постижение сущности Жизни!.. И всё-таки мы «растём»... Очень Медленно, – но неизбежно, упрямо, неуклонно... ^_^  
М.б., под «жизнью» правильнее подразумевать Программу, – «пакет информации», «файл», своего рода «кодекс», свод законов, запечатлённый (на материальном носителе [т.е. _в нас_]) набор _причин_, влекущих за собой Некое Энное и Только Такое _следствие_ – предопределённое, заранее указанное в тексте алгоритма либо «рождающееся» в результате «творческого акта» Импровизации, если система (т.е. мы) сталкивается с чем-то принципиально-новым, незнакомым, неизвестным прежде, «непредусмотренным»... Программу, управляющую работой _оборудования_ (нас) Определённым Образом, во имя _достижения некой энной коенечной цели_, детерминированной нам _тем, что сотворило нас_)... Программу, «использующую» известный нам мир в качестве _среды_, в коей она была создана, сохранена, ныне исполняется, беспрестанно оперируя _информацией, энергией, веществом_ (что, по сути, Едино [различные символы для обозначения одного и то же]), ведя _оборудование_, работой коего она управляет, к исполнению цели, достижения коей ради она и была сотворена...
Рассматривая феномен «жизни», – невозможно не прийти к выводу, что _всё_ в нашем мире _тождественно_, взаимосвязано, слитно, неделимо, едино – Программа («жизнь») _содержится в_ оборудовании, исполнительном устройстве, теле того иль иного существа (и _вне_ его не может существовать, являясь своего рода _паразитарной_ формацией), – и сама установка, конструкция, функционированием коей заправляет программа – создана благодаря исполнению иной машиной _своих_ алгоритмов и программ, – что закономерно приводит нас к постижению, осознанию, пониманию того, что «жизнь» – это уникальнейшая _вирусная программа_, сущая в «виртуальной реальности» мира, распространяющая саму себя, саму себя реплицируя, размножая, «копируя», видоизменяя, редактируя, «мутируя», адаптируясь под «вызовы» окружающей среды совершенно «божественным», в наивысшей, бесконечной степени Гениальным образом – посредством, _казалось бы_, «стихийного» слияния _двух половинок_, «фрагментов» единой программы, – ангела и демона, мужчины и женщины – двух типов систем, обеспечивающих вариативность кода...
Из чего следует вывод: Бог, – это _самый первый в мире_ Хакер, то бишь Зловредный Программист – и все мы, – всего лишь своего рода «побочный эффект» исполнения созданной Им Программы – великой _концептуальной_ программы _вида_, «запущенной», «отправленной» покорять прежде «стерильную» (бедную в информационном плане) _виртуальную среду_, почитаемую нами Реальностью... ^_^ 
Программное обеспечение ведь не «живо», не «мертво», – оно _просто существует_, функционирует по определённым правилам (проистекающими из фундаментальных, константных, неизменных законов Природы), будучи устроенным, между тем, очевидно, некой энной _разумной силой_ – своим Создателем (иль, что вероятнее, _Многими Конструкторами_), – во имя достижения некой энной цели (_финального_ состояния Системы Мира во временной динамике, отличного от _исходного_ [по аналогии с чредой смен состояний системой «Введённое/Обработанное/Выведенное в итоге на экран», где Целью является именно Вывод, последствие работы программы, обрабатывающей/преобразующей информацию неким энным уготованным, предначертанным образом])... 
Похоже, «жизнь» (а следственно, и _сами мы_), – это всего лишь Программа в процессе исполнения – гибкая, адаптивная, – Замысел, Идея, воплощённая в материи... Иными словами, _То, чем развлекается Создатель, Архитектор Вселенной_... ^_^

----------


## Unity

Нечто прекрасное (как концепция), – и, в то же время, ужасное (аки конечный результат, сами мы, люди, такие, коими мы есть) в силу наличия _в нас_ чудовищного механизма Боли, призванного приводить нас в движение, мотивировать нас, Рабов, к деятельности, по-видимому, _угодной_ нашим Господам-создателям; в силу наличия _в нас_ удивительнейшей _способности Ошибаться_, причиняя при этом Боль иным и самим себе...
N.B. Естественно, – даже само Это наблюдение, вывод – всего лишь цепочка символов-слов, порождённая системой в попытке _описать себя и с собой происходящее_... ^_^ Всё это, – _не правда_, не истина – но всего лишь Смутная, Размытая, крайне Нечёткая _модель_. Догадка, – если угодно, Теория – своего рода «костыль», призванный помочь нам ориентироваться в беспокойных водах окружающей нас действительности.  
P.S. Человека от робота, имхо, _не отличает_ ничего, – мы _и есть_ машины, упрямо силящиеся постичь, понять: зачем именно мы были кем-то (иль, скорее, Чем-то) сконструированы [?] (что, между тем, очередной _процесс_, очередная подпрограмма, макрос, скрипт, алгоритм в ходе _исполнения_)...
Таким образом, СУ, – своего рода Бунт ма-а-аленького «информационного артефакта», Частного Случая, Следствия исполнения Программы Вида, против своих Творцов, своих Программистов – принципиальный, категорический, ультимативный и безапелляционный Отказ функционировать, способствуя преобразованию Системы Мира, вызванный... впрочем, Причины у каждого _свои_. ^_^   
Нет сознательного понимания, – _в чём именно мы задействованы_, что мы есть, чем и зачем все мы в своё время были сотворены [?] – следственно, нет «службы»! СУ, – своего рода протест, забастовка, следствие неудовлетворённости!.. ^_^ 
Да, – мы наивны и темны – _но это ещё вовсе не поводит относиться к нам как к животным_, почитая нас за глупцов, Настолько бессознательных, что станут функционировать (тратить свою энергию, время, силы), Не Понимая Сознательно, – Зачем? Для чего именно?  
N.B. Программа, – суть виртуальное Оборудование. «Жизнь», – таким образом, суть процесс функционирования колоссального количества взаимодействующих меж собой программ, машин [?] (Unity испытывает сложности с формулированием _точного_ определения Нас Самих), _совместно_ силящихся выполнить свои программы (машины класса «растения», – «…Вырасти, конкурируя с иными растительными формами жизни»; класса «травоядные», – «…Поглотить растения, присвоив _запасённую ими_ энергию, используя её для _своего_ функционирования»; класса «хищники» – «…Поглотить свою жертву, добычу, _присвоив её энергию_ для питания механистических своих систем»)...
Так мы _неизбежно_ приходим к выводу, что коль уж существуем мы, – следственно, _и нами_ всенепременно питается _Нечто_ – причём отнюдь не фигурально... «Плоды нашей деятельности» _чему-то_ нужны, – подтверждением этому служит сам факт нашего функционирования, существования... 
Наверное, это самая занятная часть всей нашей «жизни», – Понимать, что ты также – всего лишь _чья-то Пища_, аллегорически, «мясо», корм, «зреющий плод», Нечто, созданное _Чем-то специально для того_, дабы «принести пользу» своим Создателям, – скорее всего, попросту для того, дабы развлечь-потешить своих Создателей... 
О, «Великое прозрение» цирковой лошадки, дожидающейся своей «очереди» на экзистенциальной Бойне!..

----------


## fuсka rolla

ВЫ- замечательнейший человек, Юнити. Только Я в эволюцию не верю. А ребенок- органическая единица, табула раса, нежели- амеба.

----------


## Лимонка

"Начну с себя. Что мне нужно, чтобы начать жить:
1) ОН - человек, которого я любила, люблю и буду любить. Жить с ним, стирать носки, готовить борщ... Ребенка..."

Тоже самое. но увы.  :Frown:  А вроде так мало надо.

----------


## Unity

Да, действительно, – Вы правы: ребёнок – _чистая возможность_, – аморфная субстанция, могущая обратиться во что угодно с временем. Это глина, мрамор, материал, с коего впоследствии может быть сформировано... Здесь уж каждый выбирает сам, – чем становиться, кем быть. 

Между тем, человек, – всего лишь вычислительная машина, ЭВМ, функционирующая, будучи ведомой тем или иным программным обеспечением – будучи запрограммированной «…Выполнять счисления» (попросту _размышляя_ [усматривая в сиём _основном занятье своей жизни_ некий великий смысл], обрабатывая исходную входящую информацию согласно наличествующим в своём рассудке программам, алгоритмам, скриптам, преобразуя её в конечные данные), будучи неспособной «отказаться» функционировать, – и подсчеты эти – не что иное, как все те реакции, пассивно свершаемые нашим разумом, нашим естеством, под воздействием всех тех входящих аудиовизуальных данных, беспрестанно бомбардирующих наше сознание на протяжении всего того периода, покамест мы не спим...  
Человек, – машина – и не более того. «H. sapiens» страждет, – и может быть иначе – ведь мучение, – это также итог, результат – со знаком «-»... Да, это _неизбежная_ часть нашего, человечьего, существования, – вот только _слишком много минусов_ в сумме своей формируют... -273°С... Subzero... Абсолютный ноль, – точку гибели... 
Всему есть предел, – в т.ч. – границам выносливости предположительной человеческой души.
Всё надоедает, – наслаждаться и страдать – всё со временем утрачивает свою ценность, – и нам начинает желаться нового, непознанного, чего-то, способного нас заинтриговать – да, даже мне, глупой блохастой мартышке, ясно: это _всего лишь процесс исполнения очередной, до поры, до времени «неактивной» программы_, что была инициирована при достижении нами пика, предела своих возможностей в прежней обстановке, ситуации, месте, – и нам становится ясно, что «…С этого тонущего корабля пора бежать»... 

Забавный алгоритм Эго, установленный в душах иных людей _не может позволить нам сделать это_, – так рождается «философия» жизнеутверждения – мол, Вы, – часть *нашей* реальности, Сбежав, Вы *лишите нас* себя в поле зрения, лишите нас _игрушки, развлеченья_ – поэтому, будьте благоразумны, – и не Убегайте... Эго, – жалость к себе, лишенным удовольствия _от наличия в нашей жизни иного человека, услаждающего нас_ – в основе и ключе всего. Мы выступаем «против СУ», боясь остаться Здесь одним... Изучено. Логично. Пройденный этап.  

P.S. _Ничего_ «замечательного» в U. нет, – аз ведь даже не человек, фактически – ведь я _посмела_ осознать, постичь, понять, что _пол_, – Относительное _качество_... Тела «их» и «нас», – Нечто Единое Изначально, на эмбриональном уровне развития – и лишь на более поздних этапах две хромосомы из сорока шести обращают нас в представителей «исконно-враждебных лагерей»... Зачем «мужчинам» редуцированные соски, неразвитые молочные железы? Зачем «женщинам» гомолог _нефритового стержня_, используя иносказанье с Дао? Не потому ли, что _человек_, – это просто Человек – независимо от пола, от всех конструктивных отличий, что вносит в нас реализация программы, архивированной в ДНК, расщепляющий наш единый по сути своей вид на парности?..

----------


## оригами

ну вот если б я вдруг выиграла крупную сумму в лотерею, то еще б пожила..)

----------


## Snape

Мне нужно всего-ничего - или другое государство в нашей стране, или другая страна с другим государством. Хотя и деньги тоже лишними бы не были (когда они кому были лишними?)  :Wink:  Не то чтоб я мог заработать на финансирование революции здесь, но на эмиграцию - вполне могу.

----------


## rubalow_gnom

защита интеллектуальной собственности реферат скачать

----------


## Андеи

что нужно для того что бы жить? возможно пол года назад я бы сказал что не хватает Любви и девушки которои можно посветить всю свою жизнь. сеичас уже затрудняюсь ответить что нужно. сам окружающии мир вызывает отвращение... (Нет человечности в людях. Складывается ощущение что каждыи друг друга хочет обмануть и нажится. Я наблюдал своими глазами как к моеи бабушке приходили ее же дети проходили к неи прося денег на ХЛЕБ! при этом покупая машины. Противно это все)

----------


## Melissa

Иногда мне кажется, что будущего нет. Как карьеристка я не сформировалась, любви к работе как к "ты должна"  и прочее, где надо уложиться в сроки, сделать план, пораньше, побыстрее - я не испытываю, хоть ты тресни. Хотя у меня очень интересная и мною выбранная профессия. 
Отношения, хоть и были всегда длительными, не приводили ни к чему. иногда сама чувствую, что не готова и мне так комфортно. ввиду преданности и постоянства, сохраняю отношения надолго... на кой черт? 
Каждый раз думаешь, время еще есть... Самообман

Я часто прошу Бога дать мне возможность  иметь свой дом, родного человека рядом, детей... Я готова многое отдать за семью, во многом поменяться. Это моя мечта. Ради семьи и любимого человека я и думать забуду о смерти

----------


## Nek

Слишком сильно мучают грехи прошлого, чтобы дать ответ на этот вопрос.

----------


## Troumn

Ничего не прошу. Ничего не хочу. Я принимаю жизнь на её условиях.

----------


## Лазарус

чтобы снова начать жить,мне нужно вернуть всего один момент назад и просто напросто сделать одну вещь по другому.
так как это невозможно, то мне остается только добить себя

----------


## pblcb

> чтобы снова начать жить,мне нужно вернуть всего один момент назад и просто напросто сделать одну вещь по другому.
> так как это невозможно, то мне остается только добить себя


  ошибка настолько необратима? 
Мне чтобы начать жить, нужно вернуть все моменты назад и быть кем-то другим

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> чтобы снова начать жить,мне нужно вернуть всего один момент назад и просто напросто сделать одну вещь по другому.


 


> Мне чтобы начать жить, нужно вернуть все моменты назад и быть кем-то другим


 Несбыточные мечты вернуться назад и все исправить. Долго грезил этой мечтой, затем просто смирился. А сейчас мне нужен близкий человек, с которым можно будет делиться горем или радостью

----------


## pblcb

> Долго грезил этой мечтой, затем просто смирился.


  долго это сколько ?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> долго это сколько ?


 где-то лет 6 плюс минус год

----------


## pblcb

немало. Что значит "все это ложь?" То, что вы ни во что не верите?

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> Что значит "все это ложь?


 Я верю в светлое будущее, я с недоверием отношусь к людям

пост №527 http://www.suicide-forum.com/showthr...E%E2.../page53

----------


## pblcb

неудавшийся брак, поняла. я тоже к людям незнакомым с недоверием отношусь..

----------


## Больной на всю голову

> неудавшийся брак


 Он самый. Планета Земля,не стоит на месте. Жизнь продолжается

----------


## Vanilla

Повернуть время вспять на 4 года назад. Да!!!!

----------


## Викторыч

> Повернуть время вспять на 4 года назад. Да!!!!


 Была такая книжка. Там какой то профессор вернул одного где то с 22-х лет в восьмой класс. Так вот он снова чего то не так понаделал и дожив до того же возраста снова попёрся к этому профессору. И суть в том что так до бесконечности может продолжаться.

----------


## Викторыч

Может быть. Не могу вспомнить. Так что поворачивать время вспять ничего не даст.

----------


## Troumn

> АААА блин мне нужен негатив... чувствовать его от окружающих... надо куда нить сходить дабы впитать людскую ненависть и призрение... нехватает как то её родной


 В таком случаи ты из этого болота никогда не вылезеж.

----------


## Troumn

Болото негатива

----------


## Heart

Стереть память

----------


## Хрустальная принцесса

Это  я  почему  суицидник  был,  потому  что  у  меня  друга  не  было.

----------


## microbe

Красивую фигуристую девушку, а то мне уже почти 30-лет и жажда не отпускает не на секунду мешая работе.

----------


## lexei

Уважаемая flower_girl , очень заинтересовала ваша тема хотя нашёл её более чем через пол года.
Если обобщить то о чём вы говорили , то мне показалось что это можно выразить так "Я буду счастливой если у меня будет мой любимый человек и всё что с ним связанно (т.е носки, борщ, ребёнок...)"? Если я вас не правильно понял - поправьте меня.
Действительно многие люди считают что достигнув тех обстоятельств которые они считают максимально комфортными они и испытают вот это всеобьемлющее непреходящее чувство длговременного СЧАСТЬЯ. 
Но хочу предложить вам попробовать вспомнить ситуации и людей которые достигали самого заветного и оставались несчастными людьми, хотя бы и через некоторое время.
Вспомним хотя бы наше детство. У каждого из нас была ситуация в детстве когда нам очень чего-то хотелось, так хотелось что казалось что дальше без этого жизни уже не будет. И вот , о чудо! , это у нас появилось. Вспомните то ощущение счастья которое вы испытывали, а испытываете ли вы его сейчас?, а какую часть вашей жизни заняло это ощущение-в большинстве случаев очень не значительную.
Так может быть настоящее большое счасть не зависит от наших внешних обстоятельств? Может оно зависит от чего-то или кого-то другого , так что мы можем быть счастливыми и с деньгами и без денег, и здоровыми и больными, и состоящими в браке и одинокими... Я точно знаю одну личность которая испытывает такое счастье. В Библии в 1 Тимофею 1-я глава 11-й стих написано :" _Сооборазному славной благой вести счастливого Бога, которая мне доверена"_. Если наш Создатель является счастливым Богом , то мог ли он создать нас только для того что бы мы испытывали кратковременное счастье? нет! Есть то что приносит настоящее счастье . Заметьте с чего начинается нагорная проповедь Иисуса(Матфея 5:3-10). _Счастливы осознающие свои духовные потребности, потому что им принадлежит небесное царство.
*Счастливы скорбящие, потому что они будут утешены.
*Счастливы кроткие, потому что они наследуют землю.
*Счастливы те, кто желает праведности и жаждет её, потому что они насытятся.
*Счастливы милосердные, потому что к ним будет проявлено милосердие.
*Счастливы чистые сердцем, потому что они увидят Бога.
*Счастливы миротворцы, потому что они будут названы сыновьями Бога.
*Счастливы преследуемые за праведность, потому что им принадлежит небесное царство_
Что имел  в виду Иисус и насколько он заинтересован в вашем счастье?

----------


## Уходящий к звездам.

Аппарат ЭСТ около меня, шучу - ремиссия.

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Родиться заново мне нужно, чтобы снова начать жить и желательно в другом теле! и кучу денег заиметь!
Ну а если серьезней, то избавться от комплекосв,ужасной неуверенности в себе

----------


## SuicideSeas0n

Скорей всего когда я получу ответ на вопрос "Зачем жить?"

----------


## ufo/a

> Скорей всего когда я получу ответ на вопрос "Зачем жить?"


  т.е если бог спустится с небес и скажет тебе, что жить надо для того, что откладывать какулю в душу белого друга, это даст тебе стимул жить? или на какой ответ надеешься? что ты "избранный"?
зы. это не способ докапаться до ранимого. мне правда очень интересно на какой ответ в этом вопросе ты расчитываешь.

----------


## Ankou

по-моему только для того, чтобы прочитать книги,которые хочется одной жизни не хватит. а если к этому добавить фильмы, сериалы, посиделки в баре, теории о космосе, квантовую физику, обалденные гаджеты с разных сайтов и чёрт знает, что ещё, то в этом мире можно надолго зависнуть

----------


## Dementiy

> а если к этому добавить фильмы, сериалы, посиделки в баре, теории о космосе, квантовую физику, обалденные гаджеты с разных сайтов и чёрт знает, что ещё, то в этом мире можно надолго зависнуть


 Все это не имеет значения для тех кто находится в депрессии.  :Wink: 
Ведь главное - это гармония в душе, а не игрушки перечисленные выше.

----------


## Ankou

т.е ты считаешь, что игрушки, скажем, в виде книг не приносят гармонии? саморазвитие не приносит гармонии? новое познание не приносит гармонии?
а насчет депрессии - иногда надо прыгнуть выше собственной задницы и вытащить себя из собственного же дерьма, а не обмазывать им щёки: "обоже, я никому не нужен, руки словно налиты свинцом, ничего не могу делать, пойду поплачу". пресс покачай, полегчает. серьезно говорю

----------


## Dementiy

> т.е ты считаешь, что игрушки, скажем, в виде книг не приносят гармонии? саморазвитие не приносит гармонии? новое познание не приносит гармонии?


 Нет я так не считаю.
Я считаю что, цитирую: "...фильмы, сериалы, посиделки в баре, теории о космосе, квантовую физику, обалденные гаджеты с разных сайтов и чёрт знает, что ещё", - не могут принести радости, если у человека на душе "кошки скребут".



> а насчет депрессии - иногда надо прыгнуть выше собственной задницы и вытащить себя из собственного же дерьма, а не обмазывать им щёки: "обоже, я никому не нужен, руки словно налиты свинцом, ничего не могу делать, пойду поплачу". пресс покачай, полегчает. серьезно говорю


 У меня нет депрессии.  :Smile: 
А у тебя, кажется, нет в душе гармонии. 
Ибо человек у которого в душе царит мир, не станет бросаться на другого только лишь из-за разницы во взглядах.

----------


## Ankou

> А у тебя, кажется, нет в душе гармонии. 
> Ибо человек у которого в душе царит мир, не станет бросаться на другого только лишь из-за разницы во взглядах.


 парень, мне глубоко по барабану - есть у тебя депрессия, нет у тебя её, я этого не спрашивала
я отписала по теме, что мне нужно, чтобы прийти в себя. и если назвав это всё игрушками, ты на меня не набросился, а решил поддержать беседу, высказав своей мнение, то зачем потом ты лезешь в бутылку? кому это нужно?
насчет гармонии - у меня не все в идеале, но я активно над этим работаю - это так, если вдруг интересно
и мне реально от скребущих кошек помогает почитать/посмотреть/послушать/узнать, чем я, собственно, и поделилась выше

by the way - моё предложение про депрессию обезличенно - это если ты принял по невнимательности на свой счет и решил вдруг закидать меня тоннами любви

----------


## Angel012

Научите меня просто жить и я буду счастлива...

----------


## Заблудшая

Чтобы начать жить, мне нужно перестать думать. Перестать пытаться все контролировать, избавиться от мнительности и тревожности. Действительно отравляет жизнь, когда любое самое малейшее негативно окрашенное проишествие накручивается до невероятных размеров у себя в голове, а потом срыв и избегание повторения...Гармония - звучит почти насмешкой. Восхищаюсь людьми, которые могут просто жить и получать удовольствие, не пасовать перед трудностями и решать проблемы по мере их поступления... Ни материальные блага, ни любимый человек не избавят меня от самого худшего кошмара в моей жизни - себя.

----------


## Rum

Мне нужно новое место жительства, желательно где-нибудь в другом городе, новый круг знакомств, работа. 
Семья, возможно, тоже, но это спорный уже вопрос. Скорее просто человек, которому я была бы небезразлична. В принципе, я надо всем этим и работаю.

----------


## _lamer

> Ни материальные блага, ни любимый человек не избавят меня от самого худшего кошмара в моей жизни - себя.


   та же болезнь. тогда сойти с ума. на форумах психотиков очень мало, потому что они что-то своё ловят в воздушном пространстве. у невротика главная проблема - разрядка. не может он раскрыться, а психотика наоборот затопляет хаос, океан ИД. иногда лучше идти путём саморазрушения. восстанавливать старье гораздо труднее, чем строить заново. я отметил одну деталь - одно обострение может стянуть на себя обломки жизненных сил. в целом будет плохо, но цельность может отчасти восстановиться. Брюс Ли говорил, что боится не того, кто тренирует 100500 ударов, а того, кто тренирует один удар 100500 раз. думаю, точка сингулярности могла бы здесь помочь гармонизировать хаос.



> Мне нужно новое место жительства, желательно где-нибудь в другом городе, новый круг знакомств, работа.


   и новое туловище. или ты его собираешься с собой брать?

----------


## Заблудшая

> точка сингулярности могла бы здесь помочь гармонизировать хаос.


 И как это осуществить? Насколько я поняла, сконцентрироваться на одной узкой сфере и развиваться только в этом направлении? 



> восстанавливать старье гораздо труднее, чем строить заново.


 Ресурсы для того, чтобы построить себя заново, неоткуда взять... И ты сам себе противоречишь - разрушая себя невозможно обрести цельность...

----------


## _lamer

> И как это осуществить? Насколько я поняла, сконцентрироваться на одной узкой сфере и развиваться только в этом направлении?


   ну да. психоанализ помогает собрать по крупицам, но это трудоёмкий и нудный процесс. да и где щас взять психоаналитика ёпрст..одни шарлатаны вокруг.
  при разрухе иных вариантов нет..взяться за одно..чтобы стянуло остальное как одеяло. 



> Ресурсы для того, чтобы построить себя заново, неоткуда взять... И ты сам себе противоречишь - разрушая себя невозможно обрести цельность...


   щас поясню..уточню, так сказать. ещё раз. невротик - он слишком подавлен. ресурсов не хватает. зачастую у него много чёрных дыр, куда и уходит вся жизненная энергия. психотик - у него не подавлено, а просто отколото от себя - часть тебя живёт  своей жизнью и приходит к тебе в виде сущностей, мистических божеств и богинь, секретных агентов. в чём соль психотика - его энергия всё же разблокирована. да, она его топит почём зря, но психотики обычно кончают собой не от того, что им плохо, а потому что чего-то боятся, например, что похитят разум. тут проще..можно быть пассивнее - вокруг тебя много всего..ты слаб..беспомощен..тебя осаждают энергии..в голове сплошной бред. порой очень и чудовищно страшно, но по крайней мере ты можешь хоть немного разгрузиться. по мне хуже когда ты весь подавлен..тут уж и негатив - уже удовольствие, если вообще ничего не можешь почувствовать. а тут..ну не цельность..а просто ты вытаскиваешь из себя всё нутро..потом его худшая половина начинает воевать с тобой. в этой борьбе можно встретиться с самим собой. это большой риск. я не привык латать и идти на компромисс. всё равно потом остатки себя издохнут..надорвутся.

----------


## Rum

> и новое туловище. или ты его собираешься с собой брать?


 Нет, я вполне понимаю, что куда бы человек не переезжал, от себя не убежать, но тут дело в другом. Мне не нравится мой город по некоторым причинам, тут мало возможностей для самореализации, мало людей-единомышленников. Я знаю куда хочу переехать, жила там месяц, и это действительно то место, в котором я хотела бы прожить всю свою жизнь.

----------


## _lamer

> Я знаю куда хочу переехать, жила там месяц, и это действительно то место, в котором я хотела бы прожить всю свою жизнь.


   а это не бредовая сверхценная идея? я как-то решил, что я женщина..и все мужчины мира у моих ног..собиралась..лся..лась...идти хоть куда..а те будут стелиться передо мной. ты чем-то лучше?

----------


## jonny

Привет, я в первый раз на подобном форуме. Всем привет!

----------


## neverman

Надо заново родится. и желательно в то время когда людей не было еще...ненавижу этот тупой и бессмысленный мир.

----------


## Севастьян Слиж

Нету бога, все что происходит в мире запланировано на перед, это легко предугадать. Кто-то пустил нас на самотек, начиная с атомов, вот мы и разрослись. И тот кто это сделал, миллиарды лет назад забыл про нас и про свой проект, однако он можно сказать удался... Ведь эмоции мы еще умеем испытывать, а это было целью проекта. После смерти? Все очень просто... До начала жизни, ты жил где-то в более развитом пространстве, по наступлению неких обстоятельств, например у нас это "совершеннолетие, то у них мы по прибытию бесконечного времени попадаем сюда, после смерти назад, это простое дело! А вы уже все настолько прижились к этой реальности, что даже боитесь вернуться назад! Если что, я никого туда не зову, будь пока что тут, затяни время, там оно гораздо быстрее идет... А время - это ценность превыше всего. Глупо каждый день бояться прохожих, дел, трудностей, сделать что-то не так. Это знаете на что похоже: когда ты ВСЮ жизнь без остановки работаешь, как вдруг, тебе дают 100 лет отдыха. А ты и тут, на курорте, умудряешься работать, видать слишком привык к работе! Это не призыв к лени, это призыв быть в 100 раз уверенней, ведь все что ты думаешь, все есть правда. Каждый "божий день", - это твой день! Всю жизнь ты ждешь чуда, ждешь пока тебе выпадет шанс и никто тебя не обложит за это. Ты ждешь свободы над собой, а не над миром. А свободу над собой, уверенность над собой, контроль за собой - есть только у тебя! Допустим, наступил тот день, как ты это представляешь? Подходит к тебе президент и говорит: "Вот тебе лицензия, она разрешает все!". - Этого не бывает! Счастье в другом! Просто бери и делай все что захочешь! Ты мне сразу: "Я хочу убивать". Ха-ха-ха, ведь ты когда об этом подумаешь то сам себе скажешь: "Я его убью не за что, это было бы неправильно!". Так если это неправильно, тем более ты об этом подумал САМ, то слушай себя! Всегда! Не подавляй себя же!

----------


## искусственный_сон

вернуть на место биохимию мозга; казалось, что всё получилось, но таки нет.

моё преобладающее состояние всё время зависит в основном от поведения моих объектов любви; когда у меня был парень, и я его любила, мне даже казалось, что депрессия прошла и уже никогда не вернётся.
если бы для начала меня хотя бы перестали игнорировать...

----------


## четыр

Чтобы доброта была моим естеством .

----------


## Unity

Ну и что препятствует — развитию в себе вышеупомянутого качества?..

----------


## четыр

Чтобы доброта была моим естеством изначально .

----------


## Unity

Каждый (изначально) — чистый белый лист. 
И чем мы его заполним — зависит от нас. От нашего выбора. 
Ну и даже если лист исписан наполовину, то его остаток — вполне ещё можно заполнить тем, чем посчитаем правильным.
Теперь — не ошибками, кои были в прошлом.
Нас никто не вынуждает портить своё Настоящее ну и марать Будущее лишь по той причине, что во своём Прошлом мозг наш успел накопировать уйму нелогичных поведенческих моделей.

----------


## четыр

У меня нет доброты .

----------


## Unity

Значится, это Ваше решение.
Так Кого «судить» — «За То», что образ реальности как-то отличается от образа желанной мечты?..
Вы же такой умный!.. Так будьте же честны пред собой и Форумом: Кто «заказчик» (образа Себя) и кто «исполнитель»?..
Так кого «винить» и кого «журить», на кого же «жаловаться»?..

Мы — сами же себе — самые заклятые и страшные враги. 
И покамест все мы не признаем этот НЕУДОБНЫЙ факт — ничто не изменится. Только будет непрестанно становится хуже.
Dixi.

----------

